# Delightfully Delicious Challenge 2011 (Pt.1)



## halee_J (Dec 25, 2010)

*Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2011 (Pt.1)*

*Welcome to the Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2011 (Pt.1)





*​
*Want better retention? More moisture? Healthier hair? More managable hair? Wanna stay up on your DC game? 

*​ *                                             This challenge  is for you!**


*​This is a continuation of the famous deep conditioning challenges started by the lovely Aggie in 2008 and 2009;  continued by Shay72 in 2010. 

The benefits of regular deep conditioning:


One THE best ways to increase and maintain proper moisture levels in the hair
Improves manageability
Reduces splits and breakage i.e. great for retention
Effective way of maintaining protein/moisture balance
 
 We know, but we forget, we get lazy. This challenge is to keep us consistent 

*Everyone is welcome!  *Natural, texlaxed, texturized, transitioning, and relaxed heads.  Ladies with braids or cornrowed under wigs/weaves come on in! 


*This challenge will run in quarters: *

  Part 1: January 1st –March 31st
  Part 2: April 1st – June 30th
  Part 3: July 1st – September 30th
  Part 4: October 1st - December 31st


*Rules:* 

*1.* Deep condition at least once per week, on wet or dry hair. If you are wearing braids or weaves, once per 10-14 days is fine. 

*2.* Shampooing  is *not* required. 

*3.* Deep condition using your method of choice: Heat cap, hooded dryer, steamer, hot towels or no heat. 

*4.* You must DC for a minimum of *30 minutes*.  

*5.* Come check in at least once a week to update the team on how it's going for you. Also, it would be helpful if we know what you are using as your deep conditioners of choice. This helps to inform the newbies in that we'll know if they are using the correct conditioners for their hair in an effort to avoid protein/moisture overload. 

*6.* Let us know what kind of results you are getting from a conditioner as well, whether you liked it or not and why.


****Optional*: You can post your starting progress pic at the beginning of the challenge and the last one will be required by December 26th-31st, 2011 when the challenge will end.


*DEEP CONDITIONERS:*
Mizani Moisturefuse
Mizani Thermasmooth
Mizani Fulfyl Conditioning Treatment (moisture/protein balance)
Biolage Hydrating and Ultra Hydrating Conditioning Balm
Biolage Fortetherapie Cera-Repair Treatment (both at-home and prof'l-moisture/protein balance)
Biolage Hydratherapie Cera-Repair treatment (both at-home and prof'l-moisture/protein balance)
Nioxin Intensive Therapy Weightless Reconstructive Masque (mild to moderate protein)
Nioxin Scalp Therapy #3 for fine chemically enhanced hair (mild to moderate protein)
Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner
Keracare Humecto (in the tub - great for stretching relaxers)
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango
Organics Hair Mayonnaise Treatment for Damaged Hair (mild protein)
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment Oil Conditioner (great for sheddding)
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (mild protein)
Salerm 21 Wheat Germ Mask
Miss Key 10 in 1 Conditioner
Queen Helene Cholesterol 
Loreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Conditioner
Creme Of Nature Nourishing Conditioner
Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Hair Conditioning Mask
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (mild protein) 
Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner (by Cathy Howse)
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Nature's Gate Biotin Strengthening Conditioner (mild protein)
Jason Natural Thin to Thick hair & Scalp Therapy Extra Volume Conditioner
Jason Natural Jojoba Conditioner
Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner
Jason Natural Lavender Strengthening Conditioner (mild protein)
Mills Creek Keratin Conditioner (protein)
Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner - doubles as a delicious leave-in.
Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment (moisture/protein balance)
Creme Of Nature Conditioning Reconstructor (mild protein)
Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner
Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayaonnaise (mild protein)
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner (mild protein)
Ultra Sheen Duo Tex Protein Conditioner
Neutragena Triple Moisture Mask 
GVP Conditioning Balm (from Sally's)
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor (protein) 
Joico K Pak Intensive Hydrator Conditioner
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioning Mask
ORS Replenishing Pak (mild protein/moisturizing)
Alter Ego Nourishing Rebalancing Conditioner
Shescentit Banana Brulee 
Ojon Ultra Hydrating Conditioner
Phytojojoba Mask
Mizani Microfusion Conditioner
MOP C-System Conditioner
Redken All Soft Heavy Cream
LeKair Cholesterol (mild protein)
ICON Inner Home Moisture Mask
Aubrey Organics Green Algae Hair Rescue Conditioning Mask (protein)
Aubrey Organis Isand naturals Conditioner
J/A/S/O/N/ Sea Kelp Conditioner
Freeman's mango Papaya Conditioner
Rene Furtere Karite Intense Nourishing Mask (mild protein)
Federic Fekai Hair Mask with Shea Butter 
NuNaat Keratin Conditioner (protein)
Aveda Sap Moss Conditioning detangler
Tresemme Natural Conditioner
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment
Pantene Restoratives Time Renewal Replenishing Mask
Kenra Platinum Shea Butter Reconstructor (protein)
Nexxus Emergencee (mild to moderate protein)
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie
Silicon Mix Conditioner
Alter Ego Energizing and Rebalancing Cream
Shapely's Mane N Tail
Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment 

*If you’d like to join, post in the thread or send me a PM me and I'll add you**. Also, the above list is by no means exhaustive, so let me know of DC's you want to see added to the list *


*Challengers*

13StepsAhead
Aggie
Americka
apemay1969
ATLcutey20
baglady215
bananabunneh
bbdgirl
bernag06
Beauty by Nature
bign__17
bimtheduck
Brownie518
CaramelKissed
chayilproverbs31
choctaw
CocoT
crvlnghair
cutenss
curlscience
Demi 1974
DesignerCurls
divachyk
Drtondalia
Firstborn2
gigi2011
godzchildtoo
gorjis1
Guyaneek
hannan
halee_J 
HennaRo
IDareT'sHair
Idorceus
IslandDiva08
Jade Feria
janda
KandyCurls
KINSANG
kasey
KPH
La Colocha
Lisaaa Bonet
Lita
Long-n-strong Naturally
Loves Harmony
LuvlyRain3
Mecca_Goddess
mis_b_haven06
MochaMooch
MzMocha310
mzperkins
naturalagain2
Niapb
NicBenny
nkb115
ojemba
onemoretry
PositivelyRadiant
Phaer
prettyhair73
princesslocks
Ravengirl
RelaxednNapulous
RockCreak
Rossy2010
Rotasaruai
s1b000
SailorSuccess
SexySin985
Shana'
SouthernStunner
SuchaLady
tasha5951
tcole2000
tdc1978
TheGlamorousLife
thehairmaverick
Trini_Chutney
TrendySocialite
UGQueen
VonnieLuvs08
.Wanji.
wheezy807
winona
Zedster


 ***LET THE DEEP CONDITIONING BEGIN!!!!*​


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm In!  

Will be Steaming and Using Heat Cap Once per Week.

Will be using a Plethora of Deep Conditioners throughout this Challenge.

Thanks Halee_J!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm in....I love DCing.  Best thing for my hair.

I will be using a heat cap.

I have a few DCs in my stash so I'll be switching up as needed.

I love this Challenge.


----------



## hannan (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm in, too!!

Overnight dcer using whatever's in the stash. 

Woohoo!


----------



## Americka (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm in as well.

I'll be DCing (with my heat cap) every 7 to 14 days until Spring. I have a very large stash of Dominican DCs so I'll be using those until they are gone. 

Thanks Halee! Awesome list of DCs!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm down. I will be dcing overnight at least once a week with either creme of nature argan oil intensive treatment or silk elements moisturizing treatment (or whatever dc I buy. I'm a dc junkie). I'll join all 4 quarters


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 25, 2010)

Saving my spot.  Will be DCing with steam and occasionally a heating cap.


----------



## UGQueen (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm in!! 

Ill be using my hooded dryer. Steamer. And heat cap. I dc 1/2 a week 
I'll Br using different condition however


----------



## winona (Dec 25, 2010)

I am in  This challenge really kept me accountable last year


----------



## curlscience (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm in. I'm DC'ing right now and going overnight. Will be using whatever store bought conditioning products I have (right now it's Paul Mitchell's Tea Tree Conditional) along with my own mixture of: coconut oil, EVOO, lavender, carrot seed oil (for scalp) and rose hip seed oil (for dry hair).


----------



## halee_J (Dec 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm In!
> 
> Will be Steaming and Using Heat Cap Once per Week.
> 
> ...



Somehow I knew you'd be first  And that you'd be DCing with lots of variety! 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm in....I love DCing.  *Best thing for my hair.*
> 
> I will be using a heat cap.
> 
> ...



Heya Vonnie  DCing is the ish isn't it?!



hannan said:


> I'm in, too!!
> 
> Overnight dcer using whatever's in the stash.
> 
> Woohoo!



Hi hannan! I'll be joing you in quite a few of those O/N. Nothing like a nice o/n DC after a henna 




Americka said:


> I'm in as well.
> 
> I'll be DCing (with my heat cap) every 7 to 14 days until Spring. I have a very large stash of Dominican DCs so I'll be using those until they are gone.
> 
> Thanks Halee! Awesome list of DCs!



Hey Americka!  Were gonna have a ball here  You still down with those Skala condishes?



LuvlyRain3 said:


> I'm down. I will be dcing overnight at least once a week with either creme of nature argan oil intensive treatment or silk elements moisturizing treatment (or whatever dc I buy. I'm a dc junkie). I'll join all 4 quarters



Cool beans! All four quarters, I love it! We going hard in 2011 



PositivelyRadiant said:


> Saving my spot.  Will be DCing with steam and occasionally a heating cap.



Welcome aboard!  Be sure to let us know what you're using  Inquiring minds (PJs on the hunt) wanna know 



UGQueen said:


> I'm in!!
> 
> Ill be using my hooded dryer. Steamer. And heat cap. I dc 1/2 a week
> I'll Br using different condition however



Welcome UGQueen! Do you use different condishes for the steamer vs. hooded dryer?



winona said:


> I am in * This challenge really kept me accountable last year*



Me too 




curlscience said:


> I'm in. I'm DC'ing right now and going overnight. Will be using whatever store bought conditioning products I have (right now it's Paul Mitchell's Tea Tree Conditional) along with my own mixture of: coconut oil, EVOO, lavender, carrot seed oil (for scalp) and rose hip seed oil (for dry hair).



Another o/n DCer, nice!  Welocme!


----------



## choctaw (Dec 25, 2010)

I deep condition 2x week with henna or amla/maka/brahmi or cassia and use deep conditioner/conditioner to wash out pastes. I will cheer from the sidelines


----------



## KPH (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm in and will be using heat cap and hooded dryer.


----------



## Americka (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes, Ma'am! I still have a few Skalas that I am holding onto for dear life. I plan on pre-pooing and DCing with the Dominican stuff. I have about 15 of those.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 25, 2010)

choctaw said:


> I deep condition 2x week with henna or amla/maka/brahmi or cassia and use deep conditioner/conditioner to wash out pastes. I will cheer from the sidelines



Hi Choctaw! You're an honorary member  Thanks for the support


----------



## HennaRo (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm in!!

I'll use my steamer 2x a week with AO of some kind or amla/brahmi/maka paste with conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2010)

This is going to be a great Challenge for the New Year.  I'm excited!  I know it hasn't _'officially'_ started yet, but tomorrow I'll be Steaming in ButtersnBars Masque.

Let's Get this Party Started!


----------



## kasey (Dec 25, 2010)

I'd like to join too!!!--kc


----------



## prettyhair73 (Dec 25, 2010)

*I'm in, I'll be using my hair steamer. *


----------



## Mecca_Goddess (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm sooo in!

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Mecca_Goddess (Dec 25, 2010)

Btw... I will mixing up all kinds of things trying to use up what I have and using my soft bonnet dryer... 

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww, Halee! Thank you so much for the new thread! I'm definitely in.


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok, this is gonna be the last challenge I join... I swear.
I dropped out of this last year and my Pibbs has been sitting in a corner ever since. I'm experimenting with my regimen, because the winter weather is making my hair and scalp extra dry, and plan to add weekly DC'ing once again. Now to find a good deep conditioner...

*I'm in for at least the first part.*


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm in, I'm already dc/steamin once a week bcuz of the weather. I want to perhaps dc on wednesday and steam on sundays. I'll be using Elasta QP orginal formula for my moisture and Motion CPR for now for protein. As the challenge progress I know I will be switching up.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 26, 2010)

HennaRo said:


> I'm in!!
> 
> I'll use my steamer 2x a week with AO of some kind or amla/brahmi/maka paste with conditioner.



Welcome! steam 2x a week, sounds great 



IDareT'sHair said:


> This is going to be a great Challenge for the New Year.  I'm excited!  I know it hasn't _'officially'_ started yet, but tomorrow I'll be Steaming in ButtersnBars Masque.
> 
> Let's Get this Party Started!



I'm excited too! I can't wait to DC again 



kasey said:


> I'd like to join too!!!--kc



Added ya! Welcome kasey  be sure to share with the details: how often, DC method, what condishes you're using etc.



Mecca_Goddess said:


> I'm sooo in!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Yay! Welcome 



wheezy807 said:


> Awww, Halee! Thank you so much for the new thread! I'm definitely in.



Hey wheezy!  welcome aboard  



Ravengirl said:


> *Ok, this is gonna be the last challenge I join... I swear.*
> I dropped out of this last year and my Pibbs has been sitting in a corner ever since. I'm experimenting with my regimen, because the winter weather is making my hair and scalp extra dry, and plan to add weekly DC'ing once again. Now to find a good deep conditioner...
> 
> I'm in for at least the first part.



Welcome Ravengirl!  @ the bolded. That's what I keep telling myself. A regular DC diet is a sure way to combat dryness 



Firstborn2 said:


> I'm in, I'm already dc/steamin once a week bcuz of the weather. I want to perhaps dc on wednesday and steam on sundays. I'll be using Elasta QP orginal formula for my moisture and Motion CPR for now for protein. As the challenge progress I know I will be switching up.



Hey Firstborn! Welcome aboard! DCing 2x a week is the truth


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Dec 26, 2010)

Count me in! 

I will be DC 1x/wk on dry hair for at least an hour (i have no heat appliances here). 
I will be alternating between ORS hair mayo & Elasta QP (until i get my AO Honeysuckle Rose Con).


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 26, 2010)

Goodmorning,

I'd love to join this Challenge! I'm already pretty faithful to my weekly DCing regimen but "weekly" becomes more like 10 days so I'd like to work on that.

Right now I'm finishing up a jar of Organix Coconut Milk Deep Conditioner. I love it! However, I stocked up on 2 jars of Jessicurl Deep Conditioner so I'll switch to those until they're gone.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm def in!!! I was a part of the 08 to 09 challenge and saw major results.

I aternate between Mizani Moisturfuse with a lil natural honey  and Olive Oil Replenshing pack 1x week for at least 1hr.


----------



## Shana' (Dec 26, 2010)

Im in........dcing once a week 

I will be using

CON Argan Packs w/ heat for 15-20 mins

or

ORS Pak overnight


*CON Repairing Condish (old formula) for 15 mins w/o heat as needed, as a protein dc/treatment followed by CON Argan pack.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 26, 2010)

ATLcutey20 said:


> Count me in!
> 
> I will be DC 1x/wk on dry hair for at least an hour (i have no heat appliances here).
> I will be alternating between ORS hair mayo & Elasta QP (until i get my AO Honeysuckle Rose Con).



Hey ATLcutey  Welcome! I don't use heat to DC either. I love ORS products. I forgot how much I like the hair mayo. I need to dig some up from my stash 



tasha5951 said:


> Goodmorning,
> 
> I'd love to join this Challenge! I'm already pretty faithful to my weekly DCing regimen but "weekly" becomes more like 10 days so I'd like to work on that.
> 
> Right now I'm finishing up a jar of Organix Coconut Milk Deep Conditioner. I love it! However, I stocked up on 2 jars of Jessicurl Deep Conditioner so I'll switch to those until they're gone.



Welocme tasha! You came to the right place Consistency is the name of this game  Stick with this and you won't be disappointed.



SailorSuccess said:


> I'm def in!!! I was a part of the 08 to 09 challenge and saw major results.
> 
> I aternate between Mizani Moisturfuse with a lil natural honey  and Olive Oil Replenshing pack 1x week for at least 1hr.



Welocme to the '11 edition! DDDC was by far the most beneficial challenge to me this year  I'm a huge fan of ORS replenishing conditioner too


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 26, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Welcome aboard!  Be sure to let us know what you're using  Inquiring minds (PJs on the hunt) wanna know



I have a whole stash of products  which I have managed to partly work my way thru last year.  I am now moving towards buying and using more natural products for health reasons.  Any ways products currently in my stash include Afroveda, Jane Carter, ORS, Aubreys Organics, Giovanni, Indian Powders, Henna, Matrix Biolage, Alter Ego Garlic Condish.  I plan to just use what I am feeling my hair needs that day from my stash.

ETA:  Did a Henna Super DC today:
- prepoo'ed with Hairveda Stranillah (sp)
- Steamed that in for 20 minutes
- Shampooed with Avalon Organics Lemon Claifying shampoo
- Applied Henna Mix with heat for 1 hr and then 3 hrs without heat
- Rinsed out
- Applied Indigo with heat for 90 minutes
- Rinsed out
- Applied a mix of ORS, Hempseed Oil, Matrix Ceramides 
- Sitting under my steamer now with the mixture for 30 mins 
- Will then apply leave ins and twist and air-dry over night


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm in! I'll be DCing 2x a week with steam during winter months and 1 x week when it starts to heat up.


----------



## thehairmaverick (Dec 26, 2010)

I want in!  I will be using AO honeysuckle rose and GVP Nexxus Humetress (I will add EVOO and Honey to them )


----------



## halee_J (Dec 26, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> I have a whole stash of products  which I have managed to partly work my way thru last year.  I am now moving towards buying and using more natural products for health reasons.  Any ways products currently in my stash include Afroveda, Jane Carter, ORS, Aubreys Organics, Giovanni, Indian Powders, Henna, Matrix Biolage, Alter Ego Garlic Condish.  I plan to just use what I am feeling my hair needs that day from my stash.



I have a few natural products too like Taliah Waajid and Aubrey Organics. Be sure to post how your hair responds to these DCs 



13StepsAhead said:


> I'm in! I'll be DCing 2x a week with steam during winter months and 1 x week when it starts to heat up.



Welcome 13StepsAhead!  2x a week, that's what I'm talkin' about, banish that winter dryness  



thehairmaverick said:


> I want in!  I will be using AO honeysuckle rose and GVP Nexxus Humetress (I will add EVOO and Honey to them )



You're so in!  I love AO condishes, esp the HSR, WC and Island Naturals


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Dec 26, 2010)

SailorSuccess said:


> I'm def in!!! *I was a part of the 08 to 09 challenge and saw major results.*
> 
> I aternate between Mizani Moisturfuse with a lil natural honey  and Olive Oil Replenshing pack 1x week for at least 1hr.



This challenge definitely brings about awesome results.  It's definitely a life saver for the winter months and all that the dryness brings.

I know this year I have to be faithful about posting.  I DC every week sometimes 2x a week but I forget to post consistently.  Hoping to be motivated by all the challengers posting to keep me posting weekly.  I'm going to be a bit of mixtress this year since I have new oils to try out.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm in. My regi for Part 1 will be:

Nightly:

Over night dc with very light application of Alma/Palma Christi oils combo


Weekly (3x a month):

30-45 min. Steam with a mix of Queen Helene Cholesterol/Aveda Deep Penetrating Hair Revitalizer


Monthly:

45 min. w/o steam Sebastian's Penetraitt Deep Reconstructive Protein once a month


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for starting this challenge again halee J. Please add me! I will be using my steamer alternated with my hooded dryer and a variety of deep conditioners.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 27, 2010)

*Count me in! DC'ing overnight right now.*


----------



## TrendySocialite (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm in as well. Will DC 1-2 times a week.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm in. I love my Anita Grant rhassoul condish so I'm gonna do that one twice a month, every other week. The times I'm not using the rhassoul, I'll use my Aubrey Organics HSR conditioner. I may get the GPB as well. I'm still looking for other deep conditioners though (I'm a PJ and I think diversity is important) , preferably all natural. 

If I can mail my hair steamer to my apartment, I'll steam with my conditioners as well. I can't seem to find a box big enough so I'll have to do it in pieces.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm in. I DC weekly so why not. I have a stash of prod to use up but my staple (right now) is AOWC mixed with 1tbsp roux pc, evoo, hemp and avocada. I DC @ least 1 hr, no heat. I generate heat by placing 4 plastic caps on and then placing a ball cap or beanie over the plastic caps. This alone generates heat and is my DC heat source.

Sent via DroidX using LHCF app


----------



## TheGlamorousLife (Dec 27, 2010)

count me in

my hair needs all the moisture it can get

will be deep conditioning with no heat for thirty minutes at least twice a week.


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 27, 2010)

im in. my poor hair has been neglected. I went almost three weeks w/o washing, dc'ing or detangling my flat ironed natural 4A hair. Just fricking busy. I'll do 1/wk with whatever I got-ors pak, humectress, megatek, other dc's I will pick up. Time to pamper my tresses again.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 27, 2010)

I shall join. I will be Washing/DCing 1x/week with either SE Megasilk or SE Cholesterol. I am still looking for a good protein dc. I am thinking about ORS Hair Mayo. I already have the Aphogee 2 minute but I feel as if my hair responds to this as a hard protein so I will only be using this as needed. 

Ummm I also have a OT question  
Is it possible that the hair that was not taken care of as well earlier in the year is now reaching the ends and is breaking off? I am thinking a minor trim will solve this if that is what actually is the problem.


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 27, 2010)

im in! I will DC monday nights for 30 minutes with whatever conditioner i can get my hands on....


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

Im in, I will Dc every 4-5 days


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 27, 2010)

I would like to join, i will dc once a week 30 minutes under soft bonnet dryer.

Dc's in rotation-

Sheamoisture dc mixed with oils and honey
Kbn conditioner
Conditoner base from new directions aromatics mixed with oils and honey.
Suave almond and shea conditoner mixed with oils.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 27, 2010)

Morning fellow challengers! Everyone has been added up to this point 

Big shout out to Aggie! Hey lady 

Plan to DC 1-2x  a week:

on wet hair after shampoo for at least 1 hr, or on dry hair for at least 2 hrs

I don't usually use heat, but I may pull out the heat cap on occasion.

DCs currently in rotation:

ORS replenishing (My baby daddy! )
Matrix Ultra Hydrating balm
AOWC


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm in!! I will be using a variety of different DC's. I will DC once a week. I'm trying to reach APL so I know this will help.


----------



## sky035 (Dec 27, 2010)

I would love to join. I just pmed you. I hope to grow my hair out with this challenge. TIA.


----------



## Guyaneek (Dec 27, 2010)

Please sign me up!  I will be using Miss Key 10 n 1 weekly with my steamer.  
YAY!!!


----------



## Phaer (Dec 27, 2010)

I want to join!!!


----------



## thehairmaverick (Dec 27, 2010)

I did an overnight  DC with  AO HSR & olive oil....It was nice, but my sulfate poo didn't lather as much. I'm not complaining tho!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 27, 2010)

naturalagain2 said:


> I'm in!! I will be using a variety of different DC's. I will DC once a week. I'm trying to reach APL so I know this will help.



So glad you're with us  I'm trying for APL too!  I know I wouldn't have made the progress I did this year without regular DCing



Lisaaa Bonet said:


> I would love to join. I just pmed you. I hope to grow my hair out with this challenge. TIA.



Welcome Lisaaa!  You have beautiful hair BTW 



Guyaneek said:


> Please sign me up!  I will be using Miss Key 10 n 1 weekly with my steamer.
> YAY!!!



Welcome Guyaneek!  Man, Miss Key used to be my stuff! I stopped using it because I couldn't find it locally anymore. Shipping prices are insane to where I am. Greatr stuff though 



Phaer said:


> I want to join!!!



Welcome aboard! 



thehairmaverick said:


> I did an overnight  DC with  AO HSR & olive oil....It was nice, but my sulfate poo didn't lather as much. I'm not complaining tho!



That mix sounds good, was it on dry hair? I love HSR on dry hair


----------



## sky035 (Dec 27, 2010)

I DCed today - it was more of a hot oil treatment. Used a combination of sweet almond oil and a small bit of Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture and Vitamin E for a few hours with a showe cap, as I did chores around the house .

My DC days will be Sundays and Wednesdays officially. Products in my rotation are:

Soft Sheen Carson Professional Deep Conditioner
Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture
Pantene Pro V Restore Lengths Mask
Nexxus Humectress


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd like to join this challenge, please.


----------



## CandyCurls (Dec 28, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Dec 28, 2010)

i am in, will be using whatever i have on hand...... as well as i will be using a steamer to dc.


----------



## mzperkins (Dec 28, 2010)

I want to join in.  I will be using Queen Helen & Aphogee 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## janda (Dec 28, 2010)

I want to join. I DC twice per week with protein and then a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome new challengers! :reddancer: I can't wait to see what progress we all make through this challenge. Ladies 2011 is OUR YEAR!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 29, 2010)

I have not been cowashing my hair because I have been a little sick. But now that my head cold is just about gone, I am hennaing and texlaxing my hair this weekend but tonight I am giving myself a hardcore DRC 28 protein treatment in preparation for it. 

I will be sleeping with some Giovanni SAS Conditioner in my hair tonight for extra moisture and washing it out in the morning.


----------



## KINSANG (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in- I'll be using a heat cap or hooded dryer and different conditioners, haven't decided yet...


----------



## tcole2000 (Dec 29, 2010)

Count me in! I will be using a heating cap to do my DCs along with whatever conditioners I have stashed. I like to change up what product I'm using depending on what my hair needs.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 29, 2010)

I wanna join!  I wanna join! :bouncegre  I already DC w/steam once a week.  I will be using this:







I just tried it on Monday.  So far so good. But I will also use AOHSR, and Lustrasilks Mango Shea Butter


----------



## bbdgirl (Dec 29, 2010)

Miss Halee,
please add me to your challenge list I have been slipping on the DCing and I could use some support!


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 29, 2010)

so i deep conditioned the other day and added a little salt paste to my conditioner mix and my hair came out gorgeous!!!! this thread is something else  ----> 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha.../262381-accidental-bit-moisturizing-mojo.html


----------



## halee_J (Dec 30, 2010)

Everyone has been added up to this point  Can't wait to see how we all do this year. Remember, consistency is the name of this game 



janda said:


> I want to join. I DC twice per week with protein and then a moisturizing conditioner.



I love doing this too. IDareT'sHair hipped me onto this (Thanks T! ). I used try to mix protein and moisture DCs or alternate. Two steps works so much better  

What are your fave protein condishes?



KINSANG said:


> I'm in- I'll be using a heat cap or hooded dryer and different conditioners, haven't decided yet...



Welcome to DDDC and to LHCF!  Remember to tell us what Dcs you're using 



tcole2000 said:


> Count me in! I will be using a heating cap to do my DCs along with whatever conditioners I have stashed. I like to change up what product I'm using depending on what my hair needs.



Another newbie! Hiya  How often will you be DCing? What's in ya stash? 



cutenss said:


> I wanna join!  I wanna join! :bouncegre  I already DC w/steam once a week.  I will be using this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Cutenss! That condish, what is it? How you gon' roll up in a DC thead, drop a DC decked out with a pump and not give a name? 



bbdgirl said:


> Miss Halee,
> please add me to your challenge list I have been slipping on the DCing and I could use some support!



Hey bbdgirl! You've come to the right place  We're here to stay on the DC train! 



bananabunneh said:


> so i deep conditioned the other day and added a little salt paste to my conditioner mix and my hair came out gorgeous!!!! this thread is something else  ---->
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha.../262381-accidental-bit-moisturizing-mojo.html



Ya know, I've been meaning to try that. There is truth to it, because I noticed that when I DC after swimming at the beach my hair is notably softer


----------



## MochaMooch (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in, my steamer just arrived today so I'm looking forward to DCing with it weekly.  I plan to use Dark and Lovely Ultra Cholesterol.


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 30, 2010)

I want in on this one too.... Wow, so many challenges for 2011


----------



## divachyk (Dec 30, 2010)

halee_J said:


> DCs currently in rotation:
> 
> ORS replenishing (My baby daddy! )
> Matrix Ultra Hydrating balm
> AOWC



Do you mix anything (i.e., oils) with your conditioners or just apply straight conditioner.



Aggie said:


> I have not been cowashing my hair because I have been a little sick. But now that my head cold is just about gone, I am hennaing and texlaxing my hair this weekend but tonight I am giving myself a hardcore DRC 28 protein treatment in preparation for it.
> 
> I will be sleeping with some Giovanni SAS Conditioner in my hair tonight for extra moisture and washing it out in the morning.


I'm fighting off a head cold too.  On my week off no less. Hope you feel better! Is Giovanni SAS a better prepoo than say prepooing with oil?



bananabunneh said:


> so i deep conditioned the other day and added a little salt paste to my conditioner mix and my hair came out gorgeous!!!! this thread is something else  ---->
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha.../262381-accidental-bit-moisturizing-mojo.html


I really need to check this out when things settle down with my hair. I'm having a few hiccups with it at the moment -- think porosity issues.



janda said:


> I want to join. I DC twice per week with protein  and then a moisturizing conditioner.





halee_J said:


> I love doing this too. IDareT'sHair hipped me onto this (Thanks T! ). I used try to mix protein and moisture DCs or alternate. Two steps works so much better


Does alternating protein and moisturizing conditioners take away the need for protein treatments like aphogee 2 min? ETA: Do you find that DCing 2x per with with alternating works better than DC 1x weekly and alternating?


----------



## onemoretry (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd like to join! Have to stock up on my deep conditioners right now I only have 3, ORS Replenishing, Elasta QP, and Bioinfusion Olive Oil...


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok...so i have started on this challenge a little early, i  DC using the following

Giovanni Smooth as silk
Aloe 80 Organics Daily conditioner
Honey Quat
Rose Hip Oil, Avocado Oil, Jamaican Black Castor Oil, vitamin E oil, a drop or two of neem oil and Rosemary and Peppermint EO. Mix all together and apply to my hair  sat under steamer for 30 mins then slip on a shower cap for another 1hour or so.

My hair feels so good right now.....after i rinse my hair out i will be using my version of the kimmaytube leave-in to twist my hair.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry halee J  I guess you couldn't tell what it was.  The conditioner is the Sebastain 2+1 Deep Conditioning Treatment.  I found it at TJ Maxx.  It was $12.99.  When I read the back of the tub, I thought hmmm:scratchch  And I knew that if I did not like it, I could return it.  Well I did like it  So I am going to buy more tomorrow, if they still have some 

Here is what the back of the jar states:  
2+1 A Recipe for Healthy Hair 2 Parts Moisture + 1 Part Protein Hair, like the body, needs moisture and protein to stay healthy and conditioned. Sebastian invented 2+1, an original recipe of 2 parts moisture and 1 part protein, to give the hair what it needs - deep intensive hydration, combined with the power of a protein pack. Normal or damaged hair feels conditioned, silky, moisturized and healthy. At Sebastian, 2+1 equals fabulous!

DIRECTIONS : Shampoo hair. Rinse. Apply generously to hair. Wrap hair in plastic bag and place under heat for 10-20 minutes, let cool, then rinse. Or wrap small sections of hair in aluminum foil and tap each one 3-5 times with a hot flat iron. Let cool, remove foil and rinse. Recommend 2+1 home use to your clients.  I have seen Moptop Maven use the foil method here

INGREDIENTS : WATER (AQUA/EAU), CETYL ALCOHOL, QUATERNIUM-18, CETEARYL ALCOHOL, PVP, GLYCERIN, ALOE BARBADENSIS LEAF JUICE, CARTHAMUS TINCTORUS (SAFFLOWER) SEED OIL, HYDROLYZED SOY PROTEIN, HYDROXYETHYLCELLULOSE, POLYSORBATE 20, POLYQUATERNIUM-37, POLYQUATERNIUM-10, POLYSORBATE 60, TOCOPHEROL, RETINYL PALMITATE, TOCOPHERYL ACETATE, PHENOXYETHANOL, ISOPROPYL ALCOHOL, METHYLPARABEN, FRAGRANCE (PARFUM), PROPYLPARABEN, BUTYLPHENYL METHYLPROPIONAL, HEXYL CINNAMAL, FD&C YELLOW NO.6 (C.I. 15985), POTASSIUM SORBATE, FD&C YELLOW NO. 5 (CI 19140), ETHYLPARABEN, BUTYLPARABEN, ISOBUTYLPARABEN.

I used it under my steamer, but I think that next time I will use it like then directions state, and sit under the dryer, the use a moisturizing DC under my steamer.  I am finding that any condition with protein does better under the dryer, while moisture DC's does better under the steamer, at least for my hair.

HTH


----------



## halee_J (Dec 30, 2010)

cutenss said:


> Sorry halee J  I guess you couldn't tell what it was.  The conditioner is the Sebastain 2+1 Deep Conditioning Treatment.  I found it at TJ Maxx.  It was $12.99.  When I read the back of the tub, I thought hmmm:scratchch  And I knew that if I did not like it, I could return it.  Well I did like it  So I am going to buy more tomorrow, if they still have some
> 
> Here is what the back of the jar states:
> 2+1 A Recipe for Healthy Hair 2 Parts Moisture + 1 Part Protein Hair, like the body, needs moisture and protein to stay healthy and conditioned. Sebastian invented 2+1, an original recipe of 2 parts moisture and 1 part protein, to give the hair what it needs - deep intensive hydration, combined with the power of a protein pack. Normal or damaged hair feels conditioned, silky, moisturized and healthy. At Sebastian, 2+1 equals fabulous!
> ...



Wow! thanks for the detailed description and ingredients  Let us know how it goes for ya, I'm always on the hunt


----------



## halee_J (Dec 30, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Do you mix anything (i.e., oils) with your conditioners or just apply straight conditioner.
> 
> 
> Does alternating protein and moisturizing conditioners take away the need for protein treatments like aphogee 2 min? ETA: Do you find that DCing 2x per with with alternating works better than DC 1x weekly and alternating?



I usually use them straight, I mix with oil on rare occasion. 

I call the use of any protein conditioner a protein treatment. I consider Aphogee 2 min a medium protein, and of course the Hardcore 2 step would be strong protein. So my routine is shampoo, protein condish, moisture DC  I find this works better than mixing or alternating for 2 reasons:

1. I can better gauge what my hair needs for each step so I don't overshoot protein or moisture.

2. My hair seems to respond better to protein when I do it this way.



onemoretry said:


> I'd like to join! Have to stock up on my deep conditioners right now I only have 3, ORS Replenishing, Elasta QP, and Bioinfusion Olive Oil...



Welcome onemoretry  Yes! Another ORS fan! I luuurve that stuff. How often are you going to DC?



IslandDiva08 said:


> Ok...so i have started on this challenge a little early, i  DC using the following
> 
> Giovanni Smooth as silk
> Aloe 80 Organics Daily conditioner
> ...



Glad your DC went well


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 30, 2010)

halee, do we start posting now or wait until the first?


----------



## halee_J (Dec 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> halee, do we start posting now or wait until the first?



Post away!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just did a DC with my steamer and twisted my hair in 4 sections on each side. I also sprayed the scalp and hair with a mixture of apple cider vinegar, rosemary essential oil, green/mint tea and distilled water.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm about to dc right now with silk elements. Gotta get ready for the new year


----------



## gorjis1 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in. I'll be DC'ing 1-2x week with my heat cap. At the moment I'm using Aussie Deeep, ORS Mayo, and Elasta QP DPR 11 with oils. I plan to try others also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2010)

Just DC'ed Under Steamer with Jasmine Ultra Nourishing.


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 30, 2010)

Dc'd tonight with a mix of suave s&a ,sm, avocado butter and qhemets softning serum.


----------



## cia_garces (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in!!! I JUST found out about DCing on dry hair, so I think I might start doing that 'cause lawd knows I can't stand the shower hopscotch.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 31, 2010)

Tonight I purchased silk elements megasilk moisturizing conditioner to put in rotation. So for moisturizing conditioners I now have -- AOWC, Lustrasilk Shea/Mango Butter, and Silk Elements Megasilk. I have just a little bit of MorrocanOil Intense Hydrating Conditioner and Carol's Daughter Hair Smoothie that I'll be using up. For protein I have ORS replenishing pak, GVP Joico Kpak Reconstructor and Jocio Kpak Reconstruct Conditioner.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

Im going to DC today under the steamer later today with AOHRS, EVCO and JBCO. Right now Im pre pooing my hair with with JBCO & EVCO hot oil mixure


----------



## gigi2011 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello all, I'm a long time lurker (finally a member) and would like to join the challenge as well. I will deep condition with different conditioners I have on deck, under my steamer.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 31, 2010)

cia_garces said:


> I'm in!!! I JUST found out about DCing on dry hair, so I think I might start doing that 'cause lawd knows I can't stand the shower hopscotch.



Welcome cia! DCing on dry hair is a great excuse buster  there are times I really don't feel like getting wet twice either.



gigi2011 said:


> Hello all, I'm a long time lurker (finally a member) and would like to join the challenge as well. I will deep condition with different conditioners I have on deck, under my steamer.



Hiya gigi! Welcome to DDDC


----------



## divachyk (Dec 31, 2010)

Okay so you know how we're taught -cones block moisture. How does DC with conditioners that contain -cones impact the hair's ability to receive moisture thereafter?


----------



## halee_J (Dec 31, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Okay so you know how we're taught -cones block moisture. How does DC with conditioners that contain -cones impact the hair's ability to receive moisture thereafter?



Well as I understand it, cones don't block out moisture entirely. It will impede absorption though. But it shouldn't really affect your hair too much unless you have build up. But regular clarifying should take care of that. Your hair will tell you when its time to clarify: it may feel weighed down, dry and not respond to product in the same way


----------



## SailorSuccess (Dec 31, 2010)

DC'd Tuesday night wth Mizani Moisturfusion and ORS Replenshing Pak, covered with plastic cap and let sit for about 2hours 

Next DC will be either Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm in, I need to up my dc game in 2011.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Dec 31, 2010)

Count me in! Since I'm running a BSS out of my apt, I'm in desperate need of this challenge! My starting pic is in my sig.

Sign me up for all 4 legs:
DC 2x week (at least once with steam)
I'll either be using Silicon Mix or Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm from now until I relax (maybe at the end of my 6 month stretch next week...) and after I relax I'll start digging into the mountain of conditioners in my closet. I'll be back to update what I'm using after I relax.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 31, 2010)

Trini_Chutney said:


> I'm in, I need to up my dc game in 2011.



Welcome aboard Trini_Chutney! how often are you planning to DC?



crvlngrhair said:


> Count me in! Since I'm running a BSS out of my apt, I'm in desperate need of this challenge! My starting pic is in my sig.
> 
> Sign me up for all 4 legs:
> DC 2x week (at least once with steam)
> I'll either be using Silicon Mix or Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm from now until I relax (maybe at the end of my 6 month stretch next week...) and after I relax I'll start digging into the mountain of conditioners in my closet. I'll be back to update what I'm using after I relax.



Welcome!  Wow, a BSS in your apt! You must have all kinds of good stuff


----------



## tdc1978 (Jan 1, 2011)

I want in!


----------



## RockCreak (Jan 1, 2011)

Count me in too!

I will be altering between silicon mix and alter ego garlic treatment!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 1, 2011)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY!*

*DDDC OFFICIALLY KICKS OFF!*​
*Welcome aboard the DC Express!*








*Our service to longer healthier, more managable hair! Challengers, Have your DC's ready for boarding* ​



Got in my first DC for the year; ORS replenishing, 1 hr, no heat  It was supposed to be a Kiya fizzle but it didn't fizz


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2011)

Today I will be Dcing with Giovanni SAS Conditioner after my henna and indigo treatment. I will be mixing it with Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey ladies,
I did an aphogee 2-step then DCed with steam for about 40min with a mix of Skala chocolate, aloe vera juice, CON argan oil condish and grapeseed oil. My came out very soft .


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 1, 2011)

so im deep conditioning  right now with a hefty spoonful of salt, a third of a cup of water, suave s&a, suave pomegranate splash, 2 scoops of soy oyl deep conditioner, and  a scoop Roots of Nature reconstructing deep treatment with a spoonful of africa's pride olive miracle growth oil  first of the year!!


----------



## janda (Jan 1, 2011)

bananabunneh said:


> so im deep conditioning  right now with a hefty spoonful of salt, a third of a cup of water, suave s&a, suave pomegranate splash, 2 scoops of soy oyl deep conditioner, and  a scoop Roots of Nature reconstructing deep treatment with a spoonful of africa's pride olive miracle growth oil  first of the year!!



What does the salt do? Curious.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Ladies!! Count me in! 
I am DCing now with one of My Honey Child DCers!


----------



## cia_garces (Jan 1, 2011)

Okay, I need help already. I plan on dry DCing tomorrow with AO HSR, and I know I want to use the method where you apply the conditioner to the new growth with an applicator brush (like with a relaxer), but I'm not sure if I'm supposed to comb it through my hair like I normally do with my DCs. My new growth is CRAZY dry right now so I know want that conditioner to go straight to the problem. Is there anything else I can add to soften up my new growth? I got some aloe vera juice around here. Will that help?


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm deep conditioning right now under my Pibbs with the Suave Aloe conditioner. I know not a real deep conditioner but I don't have one at the moment and I need to use up the Suave Naturals conditioners that I bought.
Forgot to mention that I used Aphogee 2-Minute before doing the DC.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just finished my weekly DC with my 2min Aphogee (protein), and then my Elasta QP (moisture).


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm deep conditioning with Aubrey Organics HSR with salt. I'm afraid to use heat since I'm using salt for the first time. We'll see how this goes...

I don't have a camera so I don't have any pictures to display  . I hope that's ok. I appreciate those that give pictures because I think that helps people who want to see if things like this work to help you achieve length goals. To make up for the lack of pictures, I'll try to be as descriptive as possible when giving my results and progress with this deep conditioning challenge, as well as the other challenges I'm participating in.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

I think I would like to be in this as well.  I have been DC'ing with Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator (follow up to Megatek) or Fekkai or Redken...lol I have a few.


----------



## nkb115 (Jan 1, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge if it's not too late.  I DC weekly with a homemade DC and leave it on for several hours.  I just got the huetiful hair steamer so when I DC again I will use it.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 1, 2011)

janda said:


> What does the salt do? Curious.




this thread explains it better than i can but it helps my new growth be moisturized and smooth as well as soften my hair more.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha.../262381-accidental-bit-moisturizing-mojo.html


----------



## MochaMooch (Jan 1, 2011)

I did two deep conditions today, the first was a homemade protein treatment which I left on for 45 minutes. The second was under the steamer for 45 minutes with dark and lovely ultra cholesterol.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm in and will be deep conditioning weekly with Aphogee 2 minute or ORS Replenishing and Darcy Botanicals DC for now. .


----------



## cutenss (Jan 1, 2011)

My first DC of the new year.  I just did a Aphogee 2 step, after clarifying with ORS Aloe shampoo.  After I rinsed the Aphogee, I used the balancing moisturizer that was attached to the 2 step packet.  Left it on wet hair for two minutes, then rinsed.  Now, I have just finished steaming for 30 minutes with a mixture of AOHSR, aloe vera juice, GVP conditioning balm, grapeseed oil and raw honey.  I will rinse this out later, and then flat iron for a length check and trim.


----------



## Phaer (Jan 1, 2011)

I am DC overnight with the Cream of nature ARgan Oil DC. I am installing braids tomorrow, and felt my hair needed moisture more than protein.


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd love to join again this year.  Last year I got lazy and only DC'd once per week.  I'm going to try and step it up this year and get back to twice per week.  Wishing all of you great sucess in your hair journey and in all areas of life!


----------



## mzperkins (Jan 2, 2011)

Did the aphogee 2 step follow by the aphogee balance moisturizer for 30 minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 2, 2011)

Yay, wash day! Did a pre-poo with coconut and hemp oil last night. This afternoon used my homemade mayo & avocado for 30 mins under a plastic cap. Rinsed and poo'd design essentials organic cleanse. I'm under the steamer right now for 30 with pro-v restoratives breakage defense & hollywood beauty carrot cholesterol. Afterwards I'll let it cool off for 5 then rinse, finishing off with a final rinse of 1/4 cup white vinegar 2 3/4 cool water combo. Will apply a leave-in (probably infusium), detangle, separate into 6 section and braid, apply palma christi oil to the ends and let it air dry.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jan 2, 2011)

DC'd yesterday for about 6 hours  using Mizani Moisturfusion with a little salt, evoo, carrot oil, and Doogro stimulating growth oil


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought I joined this already but I dont see a post from me anywhere in this thread.  LOL Please sign me up.

I will D/C 1-2 per week using my steamer or overnight with various different conditioners.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 3, 2011)

My hair has been quite parched since I BC'd. Qhemet is out of stock at my local store AND online so I'm feenin right now. I'll have to steal some of my sister's... 

I'm planning on putting in twist extensions (I'm thinking Nubian twists/ puffy twists) so I'm in dire need of moisture. Today I steamed with Aubrey Organics HSR. I haven't rinsed yet because I don't feel like it.


----------



## Zedster (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey, count me in!

I'm still looking for a truly 100% natural, homemade DC recipe to stick with. I'm sort of liking what curlescience, choctaw, IslandDiva08, PositivelyRadiant, and Long-n-Strong_Naturally are doing, so I may adapt something from them. But, as much as I love oils, they gunk up my drain  I'll be DCing 1x a week, usually do it for 6–8 hours using my heat cap (maybe I should invest in a hood?). I'll repost with a starting picture and a regimen.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just finished a steam treatment, with elasta qp, honey and coconut oil...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2011)

I texlaxed my hair yesterday with Mizani BB (mild, lye) relaxer system and used the deep conditioners that came with the system. I also finished off with some Moroccan Oil Intense Hydrating Mask for extra moisture. I love this conditioner so I will be repurchasing it and a little of it goes a long way. It is very thick and worked well on my texlaxed hair.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 3, 2011)

Saturday I DC (with steam) with AOWC! Yum.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 3, 2011)

I remembered to post.  Plus this is my first DC of 2011.

Sitting here with my DC in. I decided to do a bit of mixing to use some things that are in the stash/fridge.

So I used WDT as a base then added some WGO, Rice bran oil, Coconut milk, MT, PC, SAA, Panthenol, and think that was it. I just put on my heat cap and plan on doing some reading.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 3, 2011)

For those who were doing the conditioner with salt:

1.  It really does work.  This was my staple when I was transitioning.  I have extremely thick hair and this helped make detangling a breeze.
2.  It takes a bit to get the portions right since everyone's hair is different. Always start small since you can add more. 
3.  Use sea salt or kosher salt it works better in IMHO.
4.  Let it sit for a few minutes 5 or so before apply conditioner.  This really lets it mix in.
5.  I used PC as a final rinse so this may help with porosity issues.

Hope this helps.  Happy DCing!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 3, 2011)

Im not in but I want in....its okay if I have to be unofficial.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 3, 2011)

Will be DCing tomorrow, I'm not sure what I will use. Will report back tomorrow with the products I used.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2011)

I will be DCing today, not using what I will be using easier. I might get this Aussie 3 min deeeep out the way and add some ION reconstructor to it with some oils.


----------



## ldorceus (Jan 4, 2011)

I want to join!!! I will be using Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## ldorceus (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2011 (Pt.1)*

I want in on this one.  I will be using Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 4, 2011)

I shampooed with CON (orange bottle) and DC'ed with SE Cholesterol. My hair smells so good! I had planned to do a braid out but I will loosely bun until my hair appointment next week.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I will be DCing today, not using what I will be using easier. I might get this Aussie 3 min deeeep out the way and add some ION reconstructor to it with some oils.


 
Sitting here with the above mixture on my head under my heating cap. I plan to sit here for a while, might even keep it on overnight.....IDK yet. This DC is well needed.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 4, 2011)

DC'ed yesterday with My Honey Child Olive You Deep Condish...hair is very moist and soft!


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 4, 2011)

DCing with joico k-pak


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd like to join this one if it's not to late, will be DCing once a week using WEN Fig re-moist with some type of heat......hooded dryer, steamer or heating cap.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 5, 2011)

Did a light protein treatment; Aphogee 2 min + Alfaparf Rigen on my relaxed hair for ~5min. Now Dcing with ORS replenishing 1hr, no heat.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 5, 2011)

So I DCed tonight with ORS replenishing pack, Skala SOS emergency and honey. All I have to say is :lovedrool: I may have to use this combo more often.


----------



## KINSANG (Jan 5, 2011)

DC'ed last week with Suave condish with olive oil and I added the contents of two fish oil capsules (I usually take them orally but decided to try them in my hair instead,). My hair was soft to the touch, including my new growth . I used a hooded dryer. This week, I'm trying my daughter's Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose conditioner...will post results later/tomorrow.


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 6, 2011)

I did my first DC of the new year last night.  30 minutes under the dryer with Shu Umeura Moisture Velvet.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Jan 6, 2011)

Last night did a DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm (I love that stuff!!!!). Finished with the Kimmaytube leave in and slept in 4 bantu knots. My hair is soo smooth and moisturized! I think until I stop being lazy and end this stretch (my ticker's two weeks off for some reason, I just reached 6 months yesterday-who hoo! ) that I'm only going to use the Joico Balm and Silicon Mix for DC's, Wen for co-washes, and the Kimmaytube leave in. Those are the only products that keep me from looking like boo boo the fool


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 6, 2011)

I did the Aphogee 2 Step yesterday.  Hoping this helps with my shedding issues.  

Hair felt soft and strong after.  My curls definiteyt looked better.  Did a quick cowash with Moist 24/7.  Then added KBB hair milk (old formula) sealed  with JBCO and more KBB.

Will do Aphogee every other month. Henna once a month and lighter proteins as needed.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 6, 2011)

I am already planning my nxt DC session because I will be doing a Henna treatment on the 1/10....so im thinking about super moisture: SAS Deep Condtioner, honey, and Amla Lite Oil.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 6, 2011)

Zedster said:


> Hey, count me in!
> 
> I'm still looking for a truly 100% natural, homemade DC recipe to stick with. I'm sort of liking what curlescience, choctaw, IslandDiva08, PositivelyRadiant, and Long-n-Strong_Naturally are doing, so I may adapt something from them. But, as much as I love oils, they gunk up my drain  I'll be DCing 1x a week, usually do it for 6–8 hours using my heat cap (maybe I should invest in a hood?). I'll repost with a starting picture and a regimen.



I am not a plumber but I have used dark colas to dissolve acid on my car battery and I pour a liter bottle of coke or some cheap cola down the shower drain every other month. I have not had any problems with the pipes as a result of using oils, conditioners and powders.

Once you determine your 100% natural dc, consider adding a teaspoon of liquid lecithin. It  is not expensive in small bottles and will increase the moisture level of any concoction. Liquid lecithin is VERY sticky but your hands will love it too. Good luck with the challenge


----------



## inneedofhelptx (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2011 (Pt.1)*

I want in if it's not too late.  I'm DC'ing right now in micro braids, and I'm using one 'n only Argan Oil Moisture Repair Conditioner.  This is the first time that I've DC'd in braids, so wish me Good Luck.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jan 6, 2011)

Went to the beach earlier today, came in took some of my trusty Mizani Moisturfusion mixed it with Mizani Renew Reconstructing Masque slapped it on my seasalt drenched hair and DC'd for about 2hrs. After I rinsed, I slathered on a bit of Mizani Coconut Souffle hairdress mixed with Motions Foaming wrap, pinned up my ends, put my scarf on, and I'll be airdrying overnight. My hair feels so soft and silky already, I can't wait to bun in the morning.  Next DC will be on Sun after a clarifying wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2011)

Will Steam tomorrow with Jasmine Ultra Nourishing Deep Conditioner.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 6, 2011)

I will be dcing this weekend with silk elements right after doing a protein treatment with aphogee 2 min.


----------



## janda (Jan 6, 2011)

DC'ed  tonight with Aphogee 2 minute mixed with EVOO, EVCO and peppermint and then followed up with HV Sitrinillah.


----------



## B3e (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm the worst when it comes to checking in, but I still want to join this challenge on the sideline. My plan is as follows:
—DC 2x week when out of braids
—DC weekly in braids

My hair is fine with protein, but I need more moisture at this time. I do regular co-washing and my hair just always seems to be thirsty by midday!  if anyone has a remedy, I'm all ears.

I will select from either of the following depending on my hair's mood:
—*Moisturizing:* Lustrasilk Shea Butter/Mango Cholesterol, Suave Humectant, Queen Helene Cholesterol
—*Light/Medium Protein:* Mane & Tail Conditioner, Le Kair Cholesterol
—*High Protein:* Megatek


----------



## divachyk (Jan 7, 2011)

My DC schedule is a bit off this week because I got a TU on Tues. I'll check in when I DC. I will likely overnight prepoo on Sat and DC on Sunday with something different than my usual AOWC.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I did the Aphogee 2 Step yesterday.  Hoping this helps with my shedding issues.
> 
> Hair felt soft and strong after.  My curls definiteyt looked better.  Did a quick cowash with Moist 24/7.  Then added KBB hair milk (old formula) sealed  with JBCO and more KBB.
> 
> Will do Aphogee every other month. Henna once a month and lighter proteins as needed.


You can try using garlic for shedding. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...scussion/516153-wow-garlic-really-stinks.html. I discuss my method in post #17. Going forward, I will use garlic capsules instead of the fresh garlic. I read it works just as good.



choctaw said:


> I am not a plumber but I have used dark colas to dissolve acid on my car battery and I pour a liter bottle of coke or some cheap cola down the shower drain every other month. I have not had any problems with the pipes as a result of using oils, conditioners and powders.
> 
> Once you determine your 100% natural dc, consider adding a teaspoon of liquid lecithin. It  is not expensive in small bottles and will increase the moisture level of any concoction. Liquid lecithin is VERY sticky but your hands will love it too. Good luck with the challenge


Great idea on the coke! I might give it a try; can't hurt.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 7, 2011)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 7, 2011)

Dc'd tonight with bear fruit hair mango macadamia mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Steam tomorrow with Jasmine Ultra Nourishing Deep Conditioner.



Steamed with BeeMine DC'er instead.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 7, 2011)

Tonight I purchased Burt's Bees 2 Minute Deep Conditioner. Will test this out sometime during the challenge. Has anyone ever tried this?

Website: 
Hair Repair Shea & Grapefruit Deep Conditioner - Burt's Bees






So far I'm seeing mixed reviews about this product on external sites but wanted to hear if you all have tried it and what you're experiences are.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 7, 2011)

Yesterday I deep conditioned with Aubrey Organics HSR with a mixture of Olive oil and Honey. Tomorrow I'm gonna do the same thing. I think my sulfur mix is drying out my hair so I'm gonna have to work that out.


----------



## gorjis1 (Jan 7, 2011)

I DC'd with Elasta QP DPR 11, Aussie Deeep, and Giovanni SAS mixed with oils with a heat cap for 45 minutes. This is my favorite mix and makes my hair feel very soft.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2011)

divachyk said:


> You can try using garlic for shedding. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...scussion/516153-wow-garlic-really-stinks.html. I discuss my method in post #17. Going forward, I will use garlic capsules instead of the fresh garlic. I read it works just as good.


 
Im so going to try your method, once I get to the store and get some garlic. This has been the worst winter ever. It feels like im just going bald and cant stop it.....


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 8, 2011)

DC my hair with my random mix but less salt this time. Made too much and used it to cowash SO's hair and it came out SOOOOO clean i mean squeaky but still moisturized!!!! i decided to seal and wet wrap my hair to see the true benefits without heat...


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Im so going to try your method, once I get to the store and get some garlic. This has been the worst winter ever. It feels like im just going bald and cant stop it.....


If you are experiencing massive shedding, it might take doing the treatment 2-3 times totally calm it down. Going forward, once you get it under control, you can catch it before it gets out of control and do the garlic treatment right when it starts. Now it only takes me one treatment to control my shedding because I attack it right when it starts. 

There are many other threads on using garlic for shedding. I have tried prepooing with garlic and deep conditioning with garlic. Both methods work. It just depends on your preference.

Here are some threads that talk about shedding that I found for you - you'll notice that are many ways said to combat shedding - garlic, tea, coffee, henna, etc. I found that garlic was the easiest for me to incorporate since I could just add it to my prepoo or DC without having to do an extra step dedicated to combating shedding. You may find something better works for you....let me know how it goes.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-discussion/513115-extreme-shedding-help.html (check out post #10 of what I wrote).
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...view-discussion/515465-shed-no-more-help.html
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/269009-garlic-truth.html
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ussion/478598-lhcf-vs-shedding-thickness.html


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> DC my hair with my random mix but less salt this time. Made too much and used it to cowash SO's hair and it came out SOOOOO clean i mean squeaky but still moisturized!!!! i decided to seal and wet wrap my hair to see the true benefits without heat...


I know that salt has been talked about lately but I haven't paid much attention to it. Does it really helps and provides added moisture, etc? I know there is an active thread on this somewhere but I would like to hear your experience with it.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just finished my weekly DC w/ no heat.

2hrs w/plastic cap on dry hair- Elasta QP
washed
5min w/cap- Aphogee 2min Reconstructor
rinse
5min w/cap- Elasta QP 
detangle in shower
done
moisturize & seal


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2011)

divachyk said:


> If you are experiencing massive shedding, it might take doing the treatment 2-3 times totally calm it down. Going forward, once you get it under control, you can catch it before it gets out of control and do the garlic treatment right when it starts. Now it only takes me one treatment to control my shedding because I attack it right when it starts.
> 
> There are many other threads on using garlic for shedding. I have tried prepooing with garlic and deep conditioning with garlic. Both methods work. It just depends on your preference.
> 
> ...


 
I already henna and that hasnt helped me this season....I did a treatment like 4 wks ago and will be doing another one like Monday or Tuesday.
It only makes my hair stronger.....

_*Off to go check out the threads...*_


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jan 8, 2011)

Doing my first DC of the new year:woohoo::woohoo: I'm DCing with ORS Replenishing for 2 hours with a cap and then I'm going to do Pantene Intensive Restoration Treatment for moisture for 2 hours and then I'm going to wash and do a twistout (the dangling, not the flat twists).  Any recommendations on what products to use for the twist out?  This is my first one.  I have some Oyin products and some Darcy Botanicals products on hand.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 8, 2011)

I did an oil rinse with herb infused oils to pre-oil my hair yesterday. I have amla paste in my hair.


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 8, 2011)

I would love to join if it isn't too late. I've been DC'ing since Dec. Currently I rotate between Silicon Mix, Mane N Tail, CON Nourishing &Tresemme Naturals. I co-wash 3x wkly and poo once on thurs when I DC using Silicon Mix. On Sat/Sun I DC overnite with Tresemme.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 8, 2011)

DCing overnight with Skala SOS emergency


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yesterday I did a DC prepoo with my mixture I put in a spray bottle: Aloe Vera Juice, honey, and olive oil. After I saturaed my hair with this mixture I covered with a plastic cap and scarf. S/N - I had my hair in wash tuck and go style so the 'inside' was moist but outside was very dry. This mixture melted all the tangles away with just using my fingers. i left it on all day yesterday and washed it out this morning. 
Now I'm using Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose mixed with JBCO and sitting under the dryer for 40 mins. So far my hair feels lovely!


----------



## janda (Jan 9, 2011)

Went swimming yesterday so I shampooed and then DCed with Silicon Mix.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 9, 2011)

Yesterday I deep conditioned again after I cowashed and it didn't go too well. I co washed with Aubrey Organics HSR and after I got out the shower my scalp was on FIRE! It was so itchy, but I toughed through it long enough to put my olive oil and honey mixture all over my head. As soon as I started applying the olive oil and honey, my hair felt hard, not at all like it did when I first did the EVOO&Honey. I don't know if it was because the first time my hair was in mini twists and I used much less opposed to now, with my hair being loose and I used way more. My hair and scalp were not feeling the deep treatment yesterday. After applying my heat cap for 20 minutes, I couldn't stand the itchiness so I rinsed it out. My hair felt better before I cowashed. I'm gonna DC again today. I ordered a new DC to try (Curl Junkie Curl Rehab) and I'm still shopping for some more to try out. I'd use my anita grant rhassoul but my hair is already so dry that I don't think it will work that well. Rhassoul is a cleanser. Idk though. 

 So far, I'm not doing well with this challenge.lol.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 9, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I know that salt has been talked about lately but I haven't paid much attention to it. Does it really helps and provides added moisture, etc? I know there is an active thread on this somewhere but I would like to hear your experience with it.



well ive used it 3 times to DC with it so far and i love it.  At first i was like maybe its the the DC im using but the second time i put too much salt and it dried my hair out . This time i put the same amount as the first time and a higher concentration of DC apparently because i made too much (i rarely make too  much) and it worked out better than the first time! I just used water as a moisturizer and sealed with an herb infused coconut petroleum jelly and his hair is still moist and non-greasy. I sealed with and oil mix and air-dried and my hair came out straight and moisturized..


----------



## hannan (Jan 9, 2011)

Used AG rhassoul cubes with coconut cream to dc yesterday.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 9, 2011)

Id like to join I hope its not too late






 I plan on DCing tonight with Mane N TAIL and  Organix coconut


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 9, 2011)

CocoT said:


> Yesterday I deep conditioned again after I cowashed and it didn't go too well. I co washed with Aubrey Organics HSR and after I got out the shower my scalp was on FIRE! It was so itchy, but I toughed through it long enough to put my olive oil and honey mixture all over my head. As soon as I started applying the olive oil and honey, my hair felt hard, not at all like it did when I first did the EVOO&Honey. I don't know if it was because the first time my hair was in mini twists and I used much less opposed to now, with my hair being loose and I used way more. My hair and scalp were not feeling the deep treatment yesterday. After applying my heat cap for 20 minutes, I couldn't stand the itchiness so I rinsed it out. My hair felt better before I cowashed. I'm gonna DC again today. I ordered a new DC to try (Curl Junkie Curl Rehab) and I'm still shopping for some more to try out. I'd use my anita grant rhassoul but my hair is already so dry that I don't think it will work that well. Rhassoul is a cleanser. Idk though.
> 
> So far, I'm not doing well with this challenge.lol.


Ouch that sounds painful...sry you had to go thru that. What else are you using on your hair? What type of DC did you use? Your hair may have too much protein. I've never used Aubrey Organics HSR, so I don't know what's in it....you may want to read the ingredients and make sure there isn't any sodium lauryl. Also, you said you used olive oil, too much of it can weigh your hair down and if you didn't detangle properly could cause roughness. Try some aloe vera, it helps restoring your ph level...HTH


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 9, 2011)

sj10460 said:


> Ouch that sounds painful...sry you had to go thru that. What else are you using on your hair? What type of DC did you use? Your hair may have too much protein. I've never used Aubrey Organics HSR, so I don't know what's in it....you may want to read the ingredients and make sure there isn't any sodium lauryl. Also, you said you used olive oil, too much of it can weigh your hair down and if you didn't detangle properly could cause roughness. Try some aloe vera, it helps restoring your ph level...HTH


I use natural products (my staples lines are Qhemet, Oyin, Aubrey Organics) so none of them have sulfates, silicones, etc. The only conditioner I use is the HSR, but like I said I'm looking for more options. Right about now I'd probably be using the Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee, but I don't have any at all so I'm really struggling.lol. I haven't really been using any styling or moisturizing products because my hair has not been acting right. If my hair isn't even a little bit moisturized after I wash and DC, then my other products won't be too effective. I haven't detangled because my hair isn't moisturized.

I don't have any aloe vera on hand right now but I may have some ACV. I'll try that. I've got some conditioner in my hair right now because when I woke up my hair was so dry and matted. I'm trying not to use up a whole 'nother bottle of my AO HSR so I used my Mozeke Carrot Protein Masque on tope of a little bit of the HSR. I didn't want to but I'm trying to use the Mozeke up anyway to get rid of it. I've had it for a while.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 9, 2011)

Dced today and for the first time i never had any shedding. This is a great improvement.. will be dcing always


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Not to get my dc on right now with silk elements. First time using the  original one. Hope I like it.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 9, 2011)

This week I've been dcing nightly with light applications of my indian oil combinations (amla, shikakai, etc.) and coconut oil on the ends, sleeping with silk bonnets. Pre-poo'd last night with Palma Christi the length of my hair. 

Today I applied my home made mayo mix with avocado & carrot oil 30mins under a plastic cap. Poo'd with Cream of Nature. Steam DC for 30mins with Nioxin Structure and Strength & Aveda Deep Penetrating Hair Revitalizer mix. Final rinse with white vinegar & water combo.

Roller set with Infusium/Giovanni leave-ins. Sitting under the dryer now, will follow up with Vitapoint at roots and Coconut Oil on ends.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jan 9, 2011)

I did a good clarifying/chelating shampoo and I've been DCing for about two hours plus with a mixture of ORS Replenishing Pak, Mizani Moisturfusion Silk Cream Conditioner, Mizani Perphecting Cream, Honey, and EVOO covered with two plastic caps and wrapped with a towel. I normally apply each thing on individually whenever I mix stuff, but today I put everything in a bowl and whipped it all up until it looked like banana pudding  so we'll see how my hair likes this method. Just before I rinse I'll add Mizani Moisturfusion Intense Moisture Concentrate for a extra little kick of moisture (my hair has been kind of dry lately) for a few minutes.

If nothing more my hair is loving the extra attention with the regular DCing. I had really been neglecting it since I've been on this deployment  but I can already see it getting back to it's normal self. I looked at some pictures I took around 4th of July compared to now and I see a major difference, so I'm definitely getting back on track with taking care of my hair.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 9, 2011)

*sigh of relief*

My hair is starting to feel normal again. I rinsed out my conditioner (no ACV) and my hair felt better. Maybe I needed a dose of protein? Whatever the case, I applied my Oyin Hair Dew and now I'm about to twist my hair up with my Qhemet AOHC.


----------



## gorjis1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I used Silk Elements to DC for the first time. I mixed in some JBCO and grapeseed oil. I really liked the texture and the smell was very strong but tolerable. I left it in for about an hour with a plastic bag. After rinsing it out, I noticed my hair looked and felt thicker and fuller.


----------



## CaramelKissed (Jan 9, 2011)

I want in! I have been DCing since this site convinced me to invest in a Pibbs!

I pre-poo'd (1st time) with EVOO & Honey, 20 minutes under hooded dryer
Now I am DCing with KeraCare Humecto (in the tub), 30 minutes under hooded dryer

The pre-poo is the best! My NG loved it!!


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 10, 2011)

I did the Nioxin Scapl Renew treatment followed by a quick Aquage Strengthening Condition and 40 min under the dryer with Alterna Caviar for mositure.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 10, 2011)

Did a clear rinse, now DCing with ORS replenishing.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jan 10, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Did a clear rinse, now DCing with ORS replenishing.




What kind of clear rinse did you use? What are the benefits of using it? I had a stylist some years back suggest I use a clear rinse but I never gave any thought to it then.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 10, 2011)

I use Adore in Crystal Clear:





Rinses seal the cuticle by filling in the "gaps" on the surface. they last about 6-8 washes. My hair is coarse and porous, I use it to help keep my porosity low and feel smoother. My hair retains moisture better gives nice shine too.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 10, 2011)

I DC'd on Saturday for 45 minutes with no heat using Hello Hydration. I was in a hurry and didn't have time to do a full DC as normal.


----------



## Phaer (Jan 10, 2011)

Yesterday I steamed with ORS Hair Mayonaise, then DC with my own mix (Aloe Gel, Coconut oil, Avocado Oil, Macademia oil, Almond oil, Biotin Conditioner and Amla Oil). Detangling was a breeze.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 10, 2011)

OK yall it was my week to clarify so I used kenra then applied Mane N' Tail conditioner with wheat germ oil added to it and rinse out after about 5 minutes. Now I'm sitting here with a mixture of Aussie moist and Aussie deeeep 3 min miracle. I'm gonna put on a plastic cap and let it sit until around 8 tonight.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm starting to really notice a difference in the look and feel of my hair. My hair loves the combination of the light over night dcs; the intense pre-poo and the wash day steam & dc treatments.


----------



## Niapb (Jan 11, 2011)

Is it too late to join? I've been deep conditioning every week already since the end of 2010!


----------



## cutenss (Jan 11, 2011)

So I DC under the a HOT dryer for 15 minutes with my Sebastian 2+1.  Now I am going to overnight it with GVP Conditioning Balm and AOHSR mixed with grapeseed oil and the last of the IC Fanstasia Aloe Vera.  I just dumped the oil and aloe in the AO.   I may sit under the steamer in the morning.  But I don't feel like it tonight. 

ETA:  I steamed for 15 minutes to finish up my DC for the week


----------



## halee_J (Jan 11, 2011)

Niapb said:


> Is it too late to join? I've been deep conditioning every week already since the end of 2010!



Nope, you can join at any time  Welcome Niapb! I've added you to the list


----------



## divachyk (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't kick me out the challenge  as I didn't DC on Sunday as planned. Since I miss my normal wash day, I will likely not get around to doing my hair until the upcoming Sat/Sun. 2011 I'm moving toward a more relaxed approach. I will wash weekly but if something comes up, I will just delay it until I have the quality time to work with my hair rather than rushing through it and hating the results thereafter.



halee_J said:


> I use Adore in Crystal Clear:
> 
> 
> Rinses seal the cuticle by filling in the "gaps" on the surface. they last about 6-8 washes. My hair is coarse and porous, I use it to help keep my porosity low and feel smoother. My hair retains moisture better gives nice shine too.


I really need to read up on this.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 11, 2011)

Hopefully I have off work tomorrow for the snow, If I do, I will be doing a moisturizing DC.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 11, 2011)

I will be cowashing tonight using Salon Care Honey & Almond Conditioner from Sally's, while trying to wash out my henna. Tomorrow I will DC....

Halee J, I need to see how you do that style in your avi. Its cute and I already have the zings here at home.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 11, 2011)

I haven't done a clarify in a really long time. I'm gonna get some bentonite clay and deep condition after I do that treatment.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 11, 2011)

Saturday I poo'ed twicw with a shikakai poo bar and followed with a monthly hard core protein treatment (by adding keratin & silk protein to some oils) and sat under the dryer for 30 min. Then rinsed my hair and DCed with My Honey Child Coconut Papaya deep condish using steam. My hair came out very moist, lush, and healthy!!!! 

I have tried 4 of the My Honey Child's Deep condishes and I think I like the Honey Hair Mask the best so I'll still to that one!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 11, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I will be cowashing tonight using Salon Care Honey & Almond Conditioner from Sally's, while trying to wash out my henna. Tomorrow I will DC....
> 
> Halee J, I need to see how you do that style in your avi. Its cute and I already have the zings here at home.



Thanks ms b!   Its very simlar to this style except that I don't use pins I just secure with the hairzing: 

1. loosely divide the hair in half: Down the centre, about 2/3 way
2. I tuck one side, hold it down with my hand.
3. Tuck the other side, then the bottom. 
4. Hold all the rolls in place with one hand. 
5. With the other hand, insert the hairzing combs on either side.

Lemme know if you try it. I should really make a vid tutorial, so you can "see" what I'm saying. I'm so tech impaired though, and camera shy  I'll work on it.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 11, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Thanks ms b!   Its very simlar to this style except that I don't use pins I just secure with the hairzing:
> 
> 1. loosely divide the hair in half: Down the centre, about 2/3 way
> 2. I tuck one side, hold it down with my hand.
> ...


I know several have interest in my bun and I wouldn't mind making a vid but since I teach on the collegiate level (as you know), I don't want any vids of me floating around. *shrug*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2011)

Will DC Under Steamer After Hendigo'ing with Komaza Hair Care Intense Moisture DC'er.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 11, 2011)

DCing with MHC Molasses right now under the heat cap.  I used Mozeke Cleansing Condish then cowashed with Moist 24/7.  I'm doing my cowash/DC in twists.  Will leave the DC for a lil while then rinse and air dry and retwist each one.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Thanks ms b!  Its very simlar to this style except that I don't use pins I just secure with the hairzing:
> 
> 1. loosely divide the hair in half: Down the centre, about 2/3 way
> 2. I tuck one side, hold it down with my hand.
> ...


  Are you relaxed?
How do you get one side to stay while twisting the other? Geez if not a video a pic tutorial


----------



## choctaw (Jan 12, 2011)

I dc with a variation on Ursula's Mega moisturizing oil SMT aloe last night. Heavily oiled hair with Dabur Jasmine oil and baggied. Saturated hair with distilled water after an hour and added Snowy Moon Treatment (SMT): 4 parts moisturizing conditioner, 1 part honey, 1 part aloe vera juice. Let the oils and conditioner marinate for an hour and washed out. Detangled with conditioner in the shower. Use towel to absorb excess water. Combed aloe vera gel through hair. Braided hair and sealed with red palm butter cream. My celie braids are thick and moist ... its cold so I am wearing braids under a hat today.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 12, 2011)

Dc'd today with bfh mango macadamia mask.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jan 12, 2011)

DC #2 for the week...Aphogee 2-minute for 5 minutes and then Pantene Intensive Restoration Treatment for 2 hours.  I think I need to not leave the Pantene on for so long, my hair feels totally different leaving it on for 2 hours vs. 15 minutes.


----------



## janda (Jan 12, 2011)

DC'ed with heat tonight as per the Cathy Howse regimen- Aphogee 2 minute mixed with EVOO, EVCO and peppermint EO. Now following up with Bee Mine BeeUTiful Conditioner.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 13, 2011)

I will be DCing tonight, I was supposed to do it yesterday; however, I was just too tired after i came from the gym. I will come back later and report what products I used.

I'm thinking I will most likely add honey to whatever it is that I use because my hair needs the extra moisture.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 13, 2011)

I dc'ed the other night (overnight) with Keracare Humecto.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2011)

DC'ed Under Steamer with Komaza Intensive Deep Conditioner.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 13, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Are you relaxed?
> How do you get one side to stay while twisting the other? Geez if not a video a pic tutorial



I'm relaxed  I'll try to do a pic tutorial 

Right now I'm DCing on dry hair with Aubrey Organics White Camellia.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 13, 2011)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm still battling a cold and have not been doing much to my hair. I'mma get on it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2011)

DC'ed with Joico K-Pak Reconstructor Conditioner, followed with some Silicon Mix Conditioner.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 13, 2011)

I DC'd tonight with a combo of honey, aussie moist 3 min and hairveda moist pro.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just did my weekly DC with Aphogee 2min & my Elasta QP


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 14, 2011)

Dcing today with kbb lucious locks hair mask.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2011)

Finally doing the DC that I was supposeto do earlier this week....
 Giovanni SAS, honey, and vatika coconut oil.


----------



## winona (Jan 14, 2011)

Steamed for 1hr (2X30min) last Sat with Tucuma Moisturizing Conditioner, Roux Poriosity Control and Honey

I will be dcing this weekend


----------



## choctaw (Jan 14, 2011)

Oiled hair with warm oil last night and applied henna paste. Rinsed and co-washed the paste out. Final rinse with acv diluted in herbal tea. Oiled scalp and sealed ends of braids for braidout today. 

Will oil rinse tonight, acv herbal leave-in, seal with hemp seed/ayurvedic oil blend.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jan 14, 2011)

SailorSuccess said:


> I've been DCing for about two hours plus with a mixture of ORS Replenishing Pak, Mizani Moisturfusion Silk Cream Conditioner, Mizani Perphecting Cream, Honey, and EVOO covered with two plastic caps and wrapped with a towel. I normally apply each thing on individually whenever I mix stuff, but today I put everything in a bowl and whipped it all up until it looked like banana pudding  so we'll see how my hair likes this method.



I DC'd yesterday using this same mix for about an hour and my hair absolutely loved it . My hair is so silky straight and soft including my new gro (I'm about 9 weeks post with some serious new gro). I let my hair air dry and then did a light flat iron all over. All my co-workers thought I had just gotten a perm with all the sheen and "swang" it has. Def. loved this combination and can't wait for my next DC.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2011)

Good news -- I purchased a hair steamer. FINALLY. I got the pro-1037A from - LCL Beauty. Now it's time to kick the DC up a notch!!!..can't wait until FedEx arrives at my door.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 15, 2011)

About to dc with my con argan oil intensive treatment. I love this stuff.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 15, 2011)

Poo'ed with my fav Shikakai poo bar. Then Dc'ed with My Honey Child Honey hair Mask (steamed for 20 minutes). Let me hair cool then applied ceramide oil mix...Rinsed, applied AO Island Naturals, and did a final cool rinse. Hair is feeling sooo nice and moist! I might add a little KBB Sweet Ambrosia and do a braid out.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 15, 2011)

I deep conditioned with Aubrey Organics HSR yesterday. Then I flat twisted the front of my head and did individual twists in the back.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi All!!! 
I'm in! I DC with a mix of Garnier Frutics Creme Moisturizing Conditioner, EVOO, Peppermint Oil, Honey, Mayo and Noni Juice. So far so good.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 15, 2011)

Dced today on dry hair, I was supposed to steam but ran short fo time so I will be steaming in 3 days.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 15, 2011)

I was bored and a little excited about the henna I bought so... I henna'ed my hair  Then DC'ed with ORS replenishing for ~3hrs no heat. My hair feels


----------



## gorjis1 (Jan 15, 2011)

I DC'd today with ORS Mayo for a couple of hours, cowashed, then did a moisture DC with a mix of Elasta QP DPR 11, Aussie Deeep, Aloe Vera Juice, honey, and oils.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Good news -- I purchased a hair steamer. FINALLY. I got the pro-1037A from - LCL Beauty. Now it's time to kick the DC up a notch!!!..can't wait until FedEx arrives at my door.


 
Screw that stream where that new hair candy? Cant wait to see that beautiful stuff.....


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 16, 2011)

I will definitely be getting serious with deep conditioning now. I went in for a trim and flat iron and got a mini cut. Ordinarily I'd be upset at how much was taken off but I strongly felt in the back of my mind that those ends did need to go but just wouldnt do it. My hair is much more flowy now and looks thicker. However MBL is out the window; since it is January I still have lots of time. I aim to get to full BSL by December. It is very possible I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2011)

Will Steam (DC) in the Morning with Karen's Body Beautiful Lucious Locs Hair Mask!


----------



## winona (Jan 16, 2011)

Prepoo with steam: Amla, tea rinse, Ilippe Strengthening Conditioner, water, maka, 
and fenugreek 

Washed hair and air dried hair before applying conditioner

Conditioner mix:Growth oil, PC, AOHSR, AORM, honey


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 16, 2011)

I pre-poo'd today with PhytoSpecific Revitalizing Oil Treatment and washed with Davine's NouNou.  Conditioned with a mix of NouNou and Alter Ego Garlic for 40 min under the dryer with steam.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 16, 2011)

Moisture pre-poo with aloe vera juice, hemp seed oil and coconut oil. Light protein condition with ORS replenishing pack. Moisturizing conditioner blend of skala dc used to detangle with shower comb, denman. Final acv rinse. Moisturize and seal bantu knots with eco custard.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 17, 2011)

I just got done DCing with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment and loved it!

Also -- need to present a question to you all....
Okay so I always have issues when shampooing -- it seems that I'm always left with a little residue on my scalp no matter how much I poo or scrub with the balls of my fingers. Not sure why reside is left behind other than my technique not being up to par. I'm looking for ways to rid my hair of all residue so that I can feel like I've gotten a good quality wash. Has anyone tried something like this: 




Diane Shampoo Scalp Massage Brush

And does this work for dry scalp massaging? 




Conair Professional - Babyliss Scalp Massage Brush


----------



## cutenss (Jan 17, 2011)

Normally Mondays are my hair days, but I was so anxious to cut, that I did it last night (Sunday).  I DC w/steam a mixture of Sebastains 2+1 and Aphogee 2 Minute for about 15 minutes.


----------



## winona (Jan 17, 2011)

winona said:


> Prepoo with steam: Amla, tea rinse, Ilippe Strengthening Conditioner, water, maka,
> and fenugreek
> 
> Washed hair and air dried hair before applying conditioner
> ...



Last night I didnt feel like doing anything else to my hair so I slept with the DC on.

This morning I am steaming for 30mins before I rinse and style


----------



## halee_J (Jan 17, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I just got done DCing with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment and loved it!
> 
> Also -- need to present a question to you all....
> Okay so I always have issues when shampooing -- it seems that I'm always left with a little residue on my scalp no matter how much I poo or scrub with the balls of my fingers. Not sure why reside is left behind other than my technique not being up to par. I'm looking for ways to rid my hair of all residue so that I can feel like I've gotten a good quality wash. Has anyone tried something like this:



Hey D  I'm glad the SE worked well for you  My scalp can get really gunky sometimes here's what I do:

 First, I'd try let the shampoo sit for a while on my head like 5 min (concentrating the shampoo on my scalp), I lather up and rinse with water a little warmer than usual, to help the gunk along. While the shampoo is sitting on my head, I use my nails to scrub my scalp. In a gentle, but deliberate manner. I know the nails are like LHCF taboo; but sometimes that's the only thing that gets the gunk off. I've never tried a shampoo brush.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I just got done DCing with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment and loved it!
> 
> Also -- need to present a question to you all....
> Okay so I always have issues when shampooing -- it seems that I'm always left with a little residue on my scalp no matter how much I poo or scrub with the balls of my fingers. Not sure why reside is left behind other than my technique not being up to par. I'm looking for ways to rid my hair of all residue so that I can feel like I've gotten a good quality wash. Has anyone tried something like this:
> ...



I've also made a mix of shampoo, water, baking soda in an applicator bottle.  I apply straight to the scalp and scrub using the pads of my fingers.   I will let it sit for a few minutes too and that has also helped get build up off my scalp.

It is stripping so make sure you cowash/DC after to help combat the dryness. When my scalp gets itchie this really helps to get it right.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 18, 2011)

I DC'd last week with BFH Mango Macadamia Mask.  I left this on for 3hrs with heat.  I used it after a cassia treatment and it did well to moisturize my hair.  I just didn't rinse it well enough and could feel slight build up.  I'm going to use it again on Wednesday or Thursday and see how it does.

I DC'd last night with the last of my MHC Molasses.  I had to add a lil WDT to stretch it plus some PC and a splash of oil.  I only could leave it on for 20minutes with heat.  Still did just what I wanted it to do.  Hair was nice and soft.

The use of ceramides in my HOTs has really made a difference in my hair and the weekly DCs just make my hair feel great.  Going to continue this regi for the fall.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 18, 2011)

Dc'd today with bfh mango macadamia mask.


----------



## janda (Jan 19, 2011)

DCing tonight. Aphogee 2 minute mixed with EVOO, EVCO, JBCO and peppermint oil. Following up with HV Sitrinillah. First time I added JBCO to the mix but I didn't feel any difference when I rinsed out the conditioner.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jan 20, 2011)

DC'd on Tuesday using ORS Replenishing Pak, Mizani Moisturfusion Silk Cream Conditioner, Mizani Perphecting Cream, Honey, and EVOO covered with two plastic caps and wrapped with a towel for about an hour. I'll be bonelaxing tonight so I'll hold off on DCing for about a week if I can, I'm a bit addicted so we'll see how it goes. I plan on doing a good protein treatment on Saturday or Sunday as a little protection for the relaxer.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 20, 2011)

DC'ed with ORS replenishing 1 hr no heat.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 20, 2011)

I DC'd with no heat on Monday.


----------



## Phaer (Jan 20, 2011)

Just checking in. I steamed saturday with Anita Gant Babassu conditioner, use Darcy's botanicals peach leave in and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm slipping on my DC game this week since I have been super busy. I will try my best to DC with steam tonight and I will def be DC on Sunday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2011)

Will DC (Steamer) tomorrow with Komaza Intensive Moisturizing DC'er.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 20, 2011)

DCed tonight for about 20 min w/out steam w/ skala SOS Emergency I will continue to use this up before I use another DC.


----------



## gigi2011 (Jan 21, 2011)

I deep conditioned with Silicon Mix Bamboo and a dash of honey...


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jan 21, 2011)

I DC'd today with ORS Replenishing for an hour and then Pantene Intensive Restoration for 15 minutes.  I finally used up the Pantene so I can move on to another DC...maybe Moroccan Oil Intense Hydrating Mask.  I have several deep conditioners in my PJ stash.  Can't wait!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 21, 2011)

DC'd yesterday with BFH Mango Macadamia.  I really like this conditioner.  It's 8oz but I'm able to get 3 uses out of a bottle.  I use heat with this and it just melts into my hair.  I just have to make sure I rinse with warm water really well.  The first time I used it I got fooled since it absorbed so well that I didn't get all the conditioner out.

Will use this gain next week and use it up.  Definitely a repurchase (in the future).


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jan 21, 2011)

DC'd with no heat for an hour with Elasta QP (still waiting on my AO HSR to get here).
I also used my Aphogee 2min for about 5 min under shower cap.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 21, 2011)

Is SE Cholesterol a moisturizing DC?


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 21, 2011)

Dcing tonight with kbn conditioner.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 21, 2011)

Making amla paste with hibiscus fenugreek tea, vatika oil and honey to dc overnight. My hair was pre-oiled with cocoa and shea butters mixed with red palm, hemp seed and sesame oils.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm going to wash with elasta qp cowash with hhhe. Then I'm gin to use my 2 min keratin. Finally I'm going to dc with silk elements.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 21, 2011)

Sitting under the dryer with my alter ego, nexxuss and wgo mix. I'll deep con for an hour.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 21, 2011)

Wednesday I deep conditioned with BFH Banana Avocado. Saturday night I'll use either Claudie's Fortifying conditioner or another BFH.

ETA: Umm, could you add me to the challenge?  I thought I had joined but I guess not.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 22, 2011)

Once I rinse out my prepoo today, I will use my Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor. (I've had my hair straighten for a week and a half now.) I will follow up with NTM (Mask) and mix JBCO, Olive Oil, and peppermint oil to it. I'll let you know how it made my hair feel after.......
My hair felt soft and was shiny!! That peppermint oil really stimulates the scalp. I will be using that more in my DC's.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 22, 2011)

On Wednesday I deep conditioned with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab with my heat cap. I liked the results of it but the verdict is out until I use it one more time. I'm not a fan of the smell too much though. 

Last night/ over night I pre poo'd with Aubrey Organics HSR and EV coconut oil. Today I'm doing an Ayurvedic scalp treatment and I'm gonna deep condition with the Curl Rehab.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2011)

Steamed Today with KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## CaramelKissed (Jan 22, 2011)

Checking in and past due!

Last week - DC'd, hooded dryer with KeraCare Humecto (tub)
Yesterday - used Suave Almond and Shea Butter powered by the heat of a good workout. Need a few more go arounds before I comment!


----------



## janda (Jan 22, 2011)

DCing tonight with Silicon Mix. I added a little JBCO.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2011)

- Sitting under my steamer; yipee! My first true steamer experience is well under way.
- I was planning to steam with Silk Elements Megasilk but had a change of heart at the last minute and I'm using Aubrey Organics White Camellia.
- My last TU didn't take as well as I had hoped and I am really considering a corrective.  Before I make any impulse decisions, I will up my DC to 2x weekly with steam to see if that help me make it to at least 8-9 weeks and then go for my TU....correctives scare me.

Hope this works out!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2011)

janda said:


> DCing tonight with Silicon Mix. I added a little JBCO.


What's a silicone mix?



IDareT'sHair said:


> Steamed Today with KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask


T, do you have a list of fav conditioners? I want to take my steaming experience to an all new high, like you.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 23, 2011)

Will be applying my garlic treatment to my scalp in a few and let that sit for a min, wash out and apply my DC which is Giovanni SAS, honey, and some oil I cant remember (when I find my log I will update)

Imma be MIA for a while ladies suppose to be getting my hair cornrow so that I can wear my wig for like 3-4 weeks, by that time I will be 12 wks post and ready to relax. I will come back and do a good DC before the relaxer.


----------



## inneedofhelptx (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2011 (Pt.1)*

I'm currently deep conditioning in my microbraids and I'm using One 'n Only Argan Oil Moisture Repair Conditioner.  I've learned from trial and error that I only can deep condition on wash days.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 23, 2011)

DCing with CON Argan oil intensive treatment.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 23, 2011)

Doing an o/n pre-poo with EVOO + Rice bran oil. Will DC with ORS replenishing tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 23, 2011)

Steaming with AOWC didn't go as good as I had hoped; my hair feels like straw. Today, I clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe and started this process over. I'm using a variation of my old school concoction that I was using when I first joined since I'm chasing protein/moisture balance.
4tbsp lustrasilk shea and mango butter
1 ORS replenishing pack
1 tbsp each of aphogee 2min, hemp, avocado and evoo, ETA: 1tbsp Roux PC
No heat, 1hourish.

The steamer is calling my name; I may steam for about 15 minutes before rinsing; unsure at the moment.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 23, 2011)

I need some new dcs to try.


----------



## janda (Jan 23, 2011)

divachyk said:


> What's a silicone mix?



It's a Dominican deep conditioner.


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have totally slacked in posting, but I have been DC'g.

Last night I DC'd using a mixture of Aussie Moist and Coconut oil. 

My hair felt really nice afterwards.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 25, 2011)

^^^So Aussie Moist is a DC now, I thought it was a quick conditioner making it good for cowashes. Heck let me know I got a whole new bottle that I havent even opened up yet!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 25, 2011)

Dcing today with bfh mango macadamia mask.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 25, 2011)

DC'd tonight (overnight) with BFH Mango Macadamia (used it up).  I really liked this DC.  Will repurchase at some point (after no buy).

Will open Christina Grant Babassu Conditioner on friday and rotate that with WDT and another MHC condish.


----------



## winona (Jan 25, 2011)

DCing with Giovanni 50/50 Hydrating and Calming Conditioner overnight


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 26, 2011)

DCing as we speak with Skala SOS Emergency with a few drops of marshmallow root and burdock root extracts. I finally finshed that 1000g tub of Skala now on to the next DC.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 26, 2011)

halee_J said:


> *Welcome to the Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2011 (Pt.1)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.. how do yu deep condition on dry hair?


----------



## halee_J (Jan 26, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> .. how do yu deep condition on dry hair?




Hey, mostamazing  Deep conditioning on dry hair is applying conditioner to dry hair, covering with a plastic cap, leave it on for a period of time and then wash out. The theory is that dry hair absorbs more conditioner than wet, thus greater benefit. It also saves time in the shower because you only have to get wet once. The length of time varies and some people like to use added heat from a bonnet dryer or heat cap.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 26, 2011)

I was planning to DC tonight but it was a long day at work. My bday is this weekend (Sun) so I will likely poo tomorrow to be ready for the weekend bday surprises ahead. I have some NTM mask and will try to use that. The bottle is so small I will use it up in one DC session. I'll be my first time using it so I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## janda (Jan 26, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I was planning to DC tonight but it was a long day at work. My bday is this weekend (Sun) so I will likely poo tomorrow to be ready for the weekend bday surprises ahead. I have some NTM mask and will try to use that. The bottle is so small I will use it up in one DC session. I'll be my first time using it so I'll let you all know how it goes.



Happy Birthday! You share a birthday with my DH, 

DCing tonight a la Cathy Howse as usual.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 26, 2011)

DC tonight only i added my salt to oil first and then microwaved my mix. it separated into water and conditioner so i had to re-mix it..


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 26, 2011)

Checking in...DC tonight for 1 hour with plastic cap!


----------



## choctaw (Jan 26, 2011)

Deep conditioning on dry hair with ayurvedic gloss containing Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner, amla, brahmi and maka powders.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 26, 2011)

janda said:


> Happy Birthday! You share a birthday with my DH,
> 
> DCing tonight a la Cathy Howse as usual.


Thank you miss, please tell Mr. Janda Happy Bday also!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone loving Alter Ego Garlic Treatment? I haven't used it but a dear LHCF friend loves it. What do you all think? I'm on the fence because of price.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 26, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Hey, mostamazing  Deep conditioning on dry hair is applying conditioner to dry hair, covering with a plastic cap, leave it on for a period of time and then wash out. The theory is that dry hair absorbs more conditioner than wet, thus greater benefit. It also saves time in the shower because you only have to get wet once. The length of time varies and some people like to use added heat from a bonnet dryer or heat cap.



ohh thats interesting  thanks lovee iwas just curious lol


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope its not to late to join...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 27, 2011)

Lita said:


> I hope its not to late to join...
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Come join us! Lovely to have ya! your hair is gorgeous  what DCs do you use?


----------



## ojemba (Jan 27, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Anyone loving Alter Ego Garlic Treatment? I haven't used it but a dear LHCF friend loves it. What do you all think? I'm on the fence because of price.


 

I LOVE it, I usually mix it with nexxus humctress cond and wheat germ oil and aply it to my roots like a relaxer and then work it to the ends. I've noticed that when I don't use it i have a little more shedding. It gives me great slip. I'm almost done with my 33oz bottle and will be repurchasing on ebay for $27.95 + $4.95.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jan 27, 2011)

I deep conditioned yesterday with Yes To Carrots Hair & Mud Mask for an hour, no heat.  It was my first time using this one, but I think I like it.  A little seems to go a long way.  Anyone used this before?


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Come join us! Lovely to have ya! your hair is gorgeous  what DCs do you use?



Hi! 

...



For DC-

Redken (real control) mask in jar....MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITE! 


Nexxus (Dc) mask in  jar..
Hairveda (SitricNillah) mask in jar..
Motions (DPT) mask in jar
......................................................................................................................

For lite Dc-

Nexxus (Ensure) acidifying conditioner/detangler
Bare Fruit (Shea mango tea) deep mask
Apala (Essential daily conditioner)
My Honey Child (honey nutt) conditioner
My Honey Child (olive you) conditioner
Tresses (emu) conditioner
.......................................................................................................................

To rinse-

Qhemet (conditioner)
KBB (Moisturizing) conditioner
Bear Fruit (Shea almond coconut/aloe Vera) conditioner
Bear Fruit (Mango macadamia)
Bear Fruit (Shea mango tea)




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 27, 2011)

DC'd last night.......note to self: NEVER ADD SALT TO OIL! dried my hair out something terrible! thank God i had my suave staple on hand to over night DC and moisturize my hair  now what to do about this itchy scalp...


----------



## princesslocks (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi...I'd like to join


----------



## halee_J (Jan 27, 2011)

princesslocks said:


> Hi...I'd like to join



Yay!!!!  adding you now


----------



## halee_J (Jan 27, 2011)

Pre-pooing with my latest pre-poo mix rice bran +EVOO. I was really supposed to do an o/n prepoo last night but I fell asleep early  so I'll leave this in for a few hrs. Later, I will shampoo, do a light protein tx with Alfaparf rigen and DC with ORS replenishing; 1 hr no heat.


----------



## princesslocks (Jan 27, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Yay!!!!  adding you now


I'm so happy to be here


----------



## princesslocks (Jan 27, 2011)

For Deep Condition I'll be using Silicon Mix w/Bambu
I will Deep Conditon 1-2x per week.


----------



## janda (Jan 27, 2011)

ojemba said:


> I LOVE it, I usually mix it with nexxus humctress cond and wheat germ oil and aply it to my roots like a relaxer and then work it to the ends. I've noticed that when I don't use it i have a little more shedding. It gives me great slip. I'm almost done with my 33oz bottle and will be repurchasing on ebay for $27.95 + $4.95.



I see that Alter Ego may help with shedding. When you say you go to your roots, are you also messaging the DC into your scalp? I always wondered if people were applying it to their scalp to reduce shedding.


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2011)

Dc'ed on dry hair with Aubrey Organics HSR all day today.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 27, 2011)

janda said:


> I see that Alter Ego may help with shedding. When you say you go to your roots, are you also messaging the DC into your scalp? I always wondered if people were applying it to their scalp to reduce shedding.


 

Yes I do massage it into very good and sit under the dryer for no less than 30 min.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just stopping in to see how you ladies are doing... Im still MIA for the moment bc I am in cornrows. Yall are doing good keep it up.


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2011)

NOTE TO SELF..summit starting picture...








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2011)

Deep Conditioned tonight under Steamer with Marie Dean's Peach & Honey Deep Conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 27, 2011)

Last night I used my custom DC from BFH and I loved it!


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Last night I used my custom DC from BFH and I loved it!



What are the ingredients in your custom DC?...Thanks!





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lita said:


> What are the ingredients in your custom DC?...Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me think....Shea Butter, Macadamia Nut Oil, Palm Fruit Oil, Castor Seed Oil, Slippery Elm, Amla, Brahmi, and Nettle.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jan 27, 2011)

deleted duplicate


----------



## princesslocks (Jan 27, 2011)

pre poo Alma & Vakita Oils 
Dc on dry with Silicon Mix w/Bambu


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Let me think....Shea Butter, Macadamia Nut Oil, Palm Fruit Oil, Castor Seed Oil, Slippery Elm, Amla, Brahmi, and Nettle.



Thank You 

! I notice when I use products that contain nettle,palm oil,slippery elm,brahmi...My hair really thrives..





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 28, 2011)

princesslocks said:


> pre poo Alma & Vakita Oils
> Dc on dry with Silicon Mix w/Bambu



How was your DC? Did you steam it in?


----------



## cutenss (Jan 28, 2011)

I DC overnight with my Sebastain 2+1.  I did not feel like steaming or sitting under the dryer.  That was Monday night.


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 28, 2011)

never miind


----------



## Phaer (Jan 28, 2011)

I can now definately see the need to deep condition with each wash. I co-wash yesterday but i was over my mom's house and did not have my steamer, so i did not do my usual deep conditioning treatment. When I went to detangle and braid my hair I had a bunch of knots and know that I broke some of my hair in my impatience with it. Never again!


----------



## Phaer (Jan 28, 2011)

I am not sure which challenge I still need to post starting pics in so I am posting pics in all of the ones that I am in. I am sorry if I added pictures already, but you can take these as my 3 months post bc update , I can tell that I have some growth because my undetangled (tangled?) afro his bigger than before. The first two pictures are from 10/06/10 when I BC and the other two are from yesterday.


----------



## princesslocks (Jan 28, 2011)

halee_J said:


> How was your DC? Did you steam it in?


 
The DC was great! It was about half day but I didn't steam it in.  How was your DC?


----------



## halee_J (Jan 28, 2011)

princesslocks said:


> The DC was great! It was about half day but I didn't steam it in.  How was your DC?



My DC was good too  Once I use my babydaddy, aka ORS replenishing; my DC sessions are guaranteed to be delightfully delicious


----------



## princesslocks (Jan 28, 2011)

halee_J said:


> My DC was good too  Once I use my babydaddy, aka ORS replenishing; my DC sessions are guaranteed to be delightfully delicious


----------



## CaramelKissed (Jan 28, 2011)

The PLAN is to DC tonight with KeraCare Humecto mixed with some olive oil. *sighs* I am trying to get focused!


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just got finish DCing with AO HSR on dry hair (2hrs). I also did a 5min protein treatment w/ Aphogee 2min Reconstructor.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 28, 2011)

I used the CG Babassu Butter DC today. Its a very liquidity condish (I like thick DCs). It's going to take a while to finish this since I only need like 1-2oz (maybe a lil more) and this is a 16oz container. I didn't even look like a put a dent in it today. I did ask SAA to it since it had spilled in the bag and I didn't want to waste it.

I used it for 1 hour with a heat cap. It rinsed clean. My hair was nice and soft. I was nervous with all the protein in it that it would be a lil hard. See what happens next time I use it.


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am DC'ng now with a mixture of Silk Elements Olive Moisturizing treatment and Wheat Germ oil


----------



## divachyk (Jan 28, 2011)

Target has Yes To Carrots Mud Mask on clearance priced at 9.99. I purchased it but have questions:
Anyone used and like it? Notice it has a dimethicone. Any issues with blocked moisture for those -cone sensitive? (I am on my phone & search is limited). 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 28, 2011)

Dcing with kbb hair mask.


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 28, 2011)

May as well join this one too!  I plan to DC 1-2x per week using a hooded dryer and/or my ghetto steamer (aka hot towels )


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2011)

I dC my bang tonight.Yes,my bang..Because its exposed to the elements all the time/rest of my hair is in a bun. I will condition all of it doing the week!

*I used Hairveda DC mask for 1hr...Then used Apala conditioner as a rinse...Bare Fruits -Desert leave-in..use oil to seal..Extremely soft detangle fluffy bang/Now put it in roller..Thats ALL..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lita said:


> Thank You
> 
> ! I notice when I use products that contain nettle,palm oil,slippery elm,brahmi...My hair really thrives..
> 
> ...



I've been noticing the same.  I'm going to customize a leave in with them too, I think.


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> I've been noticing the same.  I'm going to customize a leave in with them too, I think.



Let me know what you get...



Happy hair Growing!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 29, 2011)

DC session last Thursday: Poo with Shiakai shampoo bar then DC (steam 20) with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque then added ceramide oil mix (rice bran, sesame, hemp oils) no heat for 10 minutes.  Condition rinsed with AO Island Naturals.  Hair felt very strong and conditioned!

Another DC session last night with some products I purchased from Henna Sooq:  Prepoo/scalp massage with Cocoveda oil (early yesterday morning) then last night shampooed with their Cocoveda shampoo bar (wonderful shampoo and will be trying the argan oil and moroccan clay bars as well).  DC (steamed 20 min) with MHC Honey Hair Mask then added same ceramide oil mix as above.  Followed by condition rinse with AO Island Natural.  Finally applied_* pure argan oil*_ as a leave in...WOW what can I say???   I put my hair in a ponytail and the next morning my hair was dry and tangle free!!!  I could actually run my fingers & a padded brush (not something I do at all) through my natural hair!  No breakage! And my hair was moisturized and low frizz!  

The latter DC session will be my usual...and _ARGAN OIL_   is a keeper!!!
ETA argan oil works wonders with flat ironing your hair too...just thought I'd add that!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 29, 2011)

godzchildtoo said:


> I deep conditioned yesterday with Yes To Carrots Hair & Mud Mask for an hour, no heat.  It was my first time using this one, but I think I like it.  A little seems to go a long way.  Anyone used this before?


I purchased this tonight and will use it within the coming weeks. I have other things I want to use up first. Did you mix oils with it?


----------



## myhair84 (Jan 29, 2011)

hope its not too late to join. i joined the one last year but had to fall off because of studying for the bar  but that's over so i'm back in the game  just dc'ed w/ bear fruit hair avocado soak (luvs this stuff) for like 30-45 min w/ a plastic shower cap. my hair really loves avocado anything


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 29, 2011)

Lita said:


> I dC my bang tonight.Yes,my bang..Because its exposed to the elements all the time/rest of my hair is in a bun. I will condition all of it doing the week!
> 
> *I used Hairveda DC mask for 1hr...Then used Apala conditioner as a rinse...Bare Fruits -Desert leave-in..use oil to seal..Extremely soft detangle fluffy bang/Now put it in roller..Thats ALL..
> 
> ...


i may have to start doing this since i now have bangs and plan to bun


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2011)

Giving myself a much needed henna and indigo treatment right now but have not decided on which deepc conditioner I will be using today. I will most likely be using my steamer too and will update after I have decided on a DC depending on how my hair feels after the henna treatment.


----------



## winona (Jan 30, 2011)

Used Neem Prepoo overnight (steamed this morning for 30min), Wash and steam for 1hr(2X30min) AOHSR, Roux PC, AORM, and AOWC (trying to get rid of my AO conditioners). They are great but I make my own which work just as well


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 30, 2011)

shampooed with my organiz coconut and tue rest of my Loreal ever pure, applied mane n' tail conditioner for 10 min and now I have Hairveda Strinillah on my hair w a plastic cap. I'll probably leave it on until later tonight. I've never used this conditiner before so I'll update you guys with the results.


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 30, 2011)

Checking in...I DC with silicon mix and it felt _grrrrrreeeeattt_ (tony the tiger voice)


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 30, 2011)

DC'd last night with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm after CWing with Aussie Moist.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 30, 2011)

DC'd overnight with my Skala Castanhos (Sp?); it was ok, nothing compared to my SOS.I will be using this up for the next couple of weeks, but I will not be repurchasing this one.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 30, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> May as well join this one too!  I plan to DC 1-2x per week using a hooded dryer and/or my ghetto steamer (aka hot towels )



Hey baglady  I love hot towels with a hooded dryer . Its just too hot in this place for me do it these days.





Lita said:


> I dC my bang tonight.Yes,my bang..Because its exposed to the elements all the time/rest of my hair is in a bun.



That makes so much sense


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 30, 2011)

DCing tonight with suave rosemary mint on scalp and shea and almond on length +oil....no salt for a white *too afraid* lol


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2011)

Okay here's my update as promised. After my hendigo treatment, I gave myself a mild protein treatment with a mixture of Alterna Repair Conditioner and Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor Conditioner for 30 minutes followed by 1 hour of deep moisturizing conditioning with Alterna Hemp Hydrate Conditioner. 

My hair was uber soft, softer than I expected. I was able to detangle with minute hair in the comb. I plait it up in big plaits and will wear it like this for a few days under my wigs.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been deep conditioning though, twice a week. Today I DC'd with an Ayurvedic mixture (bentonite clay, hibiscus powder, bhringraj powder, neem powder, and a dash of MSM powder). My hair was so soft afterwards. I was intending to use it as a cleansing treatment so I could follow up with my Curl Junkie curl rehab, but my hair ended up being so moisturized that I skipped that and just counted my Ayurvedic treatment as a DC. I'm really loving these Ayurvedic treatments on my hair.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 30, 2011)

Finally dcing with con argan oil.


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 30, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Finally dcing with con argan oil.



Please let me know how you like it.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 30, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> Please let me know how you like it.



This is one of my staples. I've been using it for a while now. It has decent slip and my hair feels strong and moisturized every time.


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 30, 2011)

I did my DC yesterday.  I started with Aquage Strengthening and then finshed under the dryer with Moisture Velvet.  I just relaxed on Monday after 9 weeks so my hair came out bouncy, silky and straight.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 30, 2011)

I deep conditoned with Deva Curl Heaven in Hair DC (trying to use it up;I will not repurchase again, it's just okay) mixed with tea tree oil, jojoba oil, JBCO, and coconut oil (I like to mix this with oils because it doesn't do as well by itself). It came out soft but not super soft as I would like.


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2011)

Starting pictures!










Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 31, 2011)

I love your hair Lita! Your starting pic is my end goal . 


Did a protein tx on my relaxed ends; a mix of Alfaparf Rigan and Aphogee 2min. Left that on for 2 min, Dcing now with ORS replenishing ~1hr no heat.


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful Lita!!!


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2011)

halee_J said:


> I love your hair Lita! Your starting pic is my end goal .
> 
> 
> Did a protein tx on my relaxed ends; a mix of Alfaparf Rigan and Aphogee 2min. Left that on for 2 min, Dcing now with ORS replenishing ~1hr no heat.








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> Beautiful Lita!!!







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2011)

My bang starting picture...

Today I pre poo my bang/washed w babassu shampoo bar & Dc with Motions D.P.T/sealed with kbb hair oil...

*Later this week I will DC the rest of my hair... I'm out of my RedKen   

..Trying to find it...
If I cant find it this week I will Dc w Shea butter tea tree mask by Bare Fruit!



Happy  Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2011)

Steamed Tonight with KBB Hair Masque.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am steaming right now with "Shea Moisture Organic African Black Soap Balancing Conditioner" and coconut oil.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 31, 2011)

I steamed with Kenra and a mixture of oils on Saturday night and my hair felt great. The under processed areas are still not very happy. Ugh. These areas are a hair 911.


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2011)

@ Halle J...You have some beautiful thick hair & I love the color too!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> I am steaming right now with "Shea Moisture Organic African Black Soap Balancing Conditioner" and coconut oil.



Is this conditioner a combo of moisture & protein?




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think so...I have to look at the conditioner bottle when I get home. I use the coconut oil because it dissolves easily and is really good for moisture. 



Lita said:


> Is this conditioner a combo of moisture & protein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 1, 2011)

DC'd on dry hair with Redken Heavy Cream and some hemp oil...  nice combo


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope my office gets closed tomorrow so I can start to DC my hair tonight.


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> I think so...I have to look at the conditioner bottle when I get home. I use the coconut oil because it dissolves easily and is really good for moisture.



I'm a sucker for a great conditioner 

! LOVE ME SOME CONDITIONER...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 1, 2011)

Was gonna DC tomorrow but think I'll wait until Fri instead. Will GVP version of Joico kpak for the first time and will follow up with a good DC. Thinking Kenra, thinking Lustrasilk infused with a blend of oils, etc. Not yet sure. It will be yummy whatever it is.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 1, 2011)

Lita said:


> @ Halle J...You have some beautiful thick hair & I love the color too!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thank you so much Lita :blush3:


----------



## divachyk (Feb 1, 2011)

LOVE THE HAIR MS. HALEE J.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 1, 2011)

divachyk said:


> LOVE THE HAIR MS. HALEE J.



Aw Thanks D


----------



## hannan (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been slacking off in here! I dc'ed the other day with curl junkie curl rehab. My hair is still soft. 10/10 from me!


----------



## CrueltyFree (Feb 2, 2011)

I DC'd yesterday with Anita Grant Banana Rhassoul mixed with warm coconut milk.


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 2, 2011)

Dcing today with bfh pistachio cream deep conditioner.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 2, 2011)

DC'd with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose (use the last little bit,gotta go to the store and get more of that!) I mixed JBCO, lavender oil, and jojoba oil to it. My hair came out ultra soft!!! And it smelled soooo good!  I will have to try that combo again!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 2, 2011)

Dc'd tonight with ORS replenishing conditioner for two hours while I did my workout. I love this stuff!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 2, 2011)

Days later, my hair is still feeling good from Kenra...add this to the staple list.


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2011)

Pre poo my bang then DC with Yes To Carrots/use nourish conditioner as a rinse..my bang is so smooth/sealed with hemp combo (talk about nice & soft hair)....
*Just the bang today!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 3, 2011)

Seriously DC'ing today

Going to try Silk Elements w/ some Hempseed Oil 

I may steam.


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2011)

Will Deep Condition tomorrow with KBB.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just did another steam with my sis's special shea butter mix, coconut and jojoba oil and a scalp treatment of rosemary, olive oil, and Jamaican castor oil. Moisture, moisture, moisture!!


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> Just did another steam with my sis's special shea butter mix, coconut and jojoba oil and a scalp treatment of rosemary, olive oil, and Jamaican castor oil. Moisture, moisture, moisture!!



That sounds like  great combo especially for this time of year!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 4, 2011)

DC'd with CG Babassu after my henna for 3.5hrs with heat.  I sealed the DC with my HOT mix.  Hair felt really good after that DCing session.  I'm in minibraids for the rest of the month so I will only DC once a week


----------



## gigi2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

Steam Dc'd (30mins) with GVP Matrix Biolage conditoning balm, a lil left over oil mix from OR and a dash of honey. Pretty moisturizing!


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Feb 4, 2011)

Just did my weekly DC on dry hair for 2hrs w/ AO HSR. I really like the smell of honeysuckle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2011)

Steamed tonight:

30 minutes Claudie Protein Treatment
30 minutes Karens Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Masque


----------



## hannan (Feb 4, 2011)

DCing overnight with AOHSR.  Never used before, so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 4, 2011)

Dcing right now with kbb hair mask.


----------



## winona (Feb 4, 2011)

Wednesday did an experiment Tucuma Moisturizing Conditioner on Right and Ayuvedic Conditioner on Left then steamed for 40min.  I was too lazy to rinse out so I dced overnight

Tonight prepoo with Chocolate prepoo, wash, and dc(will report back with exact one with steam for 1hr and probably will be too lazy to rinse out tonight


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 4, 2011)

Dcing right now with AOHSR, I will wash it out after the gym in the morning


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 4, 2011)

Last night I DC'd with the last bit of BFH Mango Macadamia mask and added some of my BFH Custom DC. I added some Safflower Oil and my hair came out very smooth and so shiny.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 5, 2011)

I've tried to keep up with doing my hair 2x weekly but I can't find the time for that. How do you 2x per weekers do it? From start - finish, how long does it take you in order to be able to pull off 2x week DCings.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 5, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I've tried to keep up with doing my hair 2x weekly but I can't find the time for that. How do you 2x per weekers do it? From start - finish, how long does it take you in order to be able to pull off 2x week DCings.



I usually do one of the DCs on the weekend and the weekly one in the evening, when I get home from work. The wash and DC portion takes 1hr 15 min; 15 min to shampoo and detangle, 1hr to DC. The pre-poo portion can be as short as 30min sometimes. If I want to do an o/n pre poo, I do it on like on friday or sat night and wash and DC next morning. 

You have a steamer D, so your DCs could be as short as 30min


----------



## SailorSuccess (Feb 5, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I've tried to keep up with doing my hair 2x weekly but I can't find the time for that. How do you 2x per weekers do it? From start - finish, how long does it take you in order to be able to pull off 2x week DCings.


 


halee_J said:


> I usually do one of the DCs on the weekend and the weekly one in the evening, when I get home from work. The wash and DC portion takes 1hr 15 min; 15 min to shampoo and detangle, 1hr to DC. The pre-poo portion can be as short as 30min sometimes. If I want to do an o/n pre poo, I do it on like on friday or sat night and wash and DC next morning.
> 
> You have a steamer D, so your DCs could be as short as 30min


 
I'm with halee_J...my DC days are usually Weds. and Sun. Normally I DC on dry hair on Wednesday's airdry overnight and bun in the morning. Sundays I wash and DC (this is usually when I can let the conditioner stay on for hours and hours) and once again airdry overnight then bun the next morning. If I plan to rollerset my hair for the week I'll either wash and DC on Saturday so I can sit under the dryer to dry or wash and DC on Sunday, airdry as much as possible, then blowdry and set on foam rollers overnight.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 5, 2011)

DCing with ORS replenishing for ~1hr no heat.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Feb 5, 2011)

DC'd Thurday with ORS Replenishing Pak mixed with Mizani Moisturfusion. Added in a hot oil treatment using EVOO and CO. Once I was all plaited up, I rubbed some my mix leftover from my last DC down each plait. Hair loved it although it was a bit appear a bit weighed down from the hot oil mix but it was much needed...my scalp was too dry before. I'll be washing tomorrow and DC'ing while watching the Super Bowl.


----------



## winona (Feb 6, 2011)

Steamed for 30 min yesterday with honey, Tucuma Moisturizing Conditioner, AOWC and Ayuvedic Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2011)

Steamed yesterday with Komaza Olive Oil Deep Conditioner


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 6, 2011)

About to dc. Don't know what I'm using yet.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 6, 2011)

I bought some Shea Moisture brand "Organic Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo"to wash my hair with. It has sea kelp, argan oil and Shea butter in it...sounded delicious so I will wash it tomorrow evening and DC. 

I will also try my plain Gelatin protein treatment. I packet in a cup with 1/2-1 cup of distilled water, warmed in the microwave for a few seconds then applied to the hair. I may do it as a pre-shampoo treatment so I won't have to step out of the shower!!


----------



## sj10460 (Feb 6, 2011)

Checking in...I DC last nite, overnite with Silicon Mix...amazing. I love this stuff


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

Im dcing on dry hair with AO jojoba desert mixed with jojoba oil and EVOO. I decided to apply some red pimento oil on my scalp. i will DC for 3 hours without heat then 30 mins with heat


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 7, 2011)

I would love to join this challenge. I need to up my game because my ends have been so dry. Came to realization that I need to up my dc game. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## halee_J (Feb 7, 2011)

Loves Harmony said:


> I would love to join this challenge. I need to up my game because my ends have been so dry. Came to realization that I need to up my dc game.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Welcome Loves Harmony!  If you wanna stay up on the DC game this is the place  How often are you planning to DC? What condishes are you using?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 7, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Welcome Loves Harmony!  If you wanna stay up on the DC game this is the place  How often are you planning to DC? What condishes are you using?


 


Thanks Alot! I will start off dc twice a week on Wednesday and Sunday. Im looking for a great dc(s) i can purchase. Any recommends?


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm gonna try out this Straight Sexy Hair Deep Conditioning Masque today.  I found it at TJ Maxx and it was only $6 so I had to buy it


----------



## halee_J (Feb 7, 2011)

Loves Harmony I'm a fan of Aubrey Organics condishes esp the white camellia my all time fav is ORS replenishing


----------



## cutenss (Feb 7, 2011)

I just DC w/steam and GVP Conditioning Balm, Roux Mositure Recovery and Aphogee Balancing Moisture.  I did an Aphogee 2 Step on my hair.  I must say that those conditioners made for a yummy moisture mixture


----------



## SailorSuccess (Feb 7, 2011)

DC'd last night using Mizani Moisturfusion and ORS Replenishing Pak no heat under two plastic caps and a towel. Hair feels delish...


----------



## divachyk (Feb 7, 2011)

cutenss said:


> I just DC w/steam and GVP Conditioning Balm, Roux Mositure Recovery and Aphogee Balancing Moisture. I did an Aphogee 2 Step on my hair. I must say that those conditioners made for a yummy moisture mixture


GVP conditioning balm didn't do it for me. Maybe I need to mix it together with something (oils, etc).


----------



## NicBenny (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I signed up for the challenge...whoo-hoo.   Currently, I use Redken Real Control Intense Renewal as a deep conditioner. 

I updated my Piki, so you'll see my progress from Sept to Feb.

I'm also uploading some pics taken today.

Nic


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 8, 2011)

Dcing right now with bfh pistachio cream dc.


----------



## cutenss (Feb 8, 2011)

divachyk said:


> GVP conditioning balm didn't do it for me. Maybe I need to mix it together with something (oils, etc).


 
Yeah, it doesn't work well alone, but it does play well with others   especially adding the steam to it.  Actually none of those that I listed does well alone on my hair. erplexed


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 8, 2011)

Poo'ed my hair this morning with my Shikakai (sp?) and Cocoveda shampoo bars.  DC'ed on with Shea Moist Deep Conditioner Masque (didn't want to use the last of my MHC Honey Hair Mask) with hot towels and a hood dryer for 20 minutes.  Then applied argan oil, hemp seed oil, and rice bran used towel steam for 10 more minutes. Finally rinsed, applied a little KKKC and MHC Butter Soy Cream, and wet and I'm good to go!


----------



## Lita (Feb 8, 2011)

DC on Saturday with yes to carrots/rinsed with TW conditioner/sealed with oil...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just got done deep conditioning under my pibbs with AtOne Botanical Reconstructor.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 9, 2011)

DCing with my mix of conditioners and ceramide oils...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2011)

Will DC Friday after Relaxing with Alter Ego Garlic


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm using coconut oil on mine daily at night. I alternate moisture treatments/oils too but the coconut oil has really helped. Tonight I did it along with my avocado, EVOO and castor oil mix. 



Loves Harmony said:


> I would love to join this challenge. I need to up my game because my ends have been so dry. Came to realization that I need to up my dc game.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divachyk (Feb 10, 2011)

Steamed tonight for 1 hr with 4tbsps lustrasilk shea & mango butter, 1tbsps each of Roux PC, avocado oil, evoo and hemp oil and 2tbsps of Aphogee 2min. Yummy.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 10, 2011)

NicBenny your hair looks so good and healthy! Beautiful hair .


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 10, 2011)

I've been slacking on my DC's this week; I will definitely DC overnight on Friday.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2011)

DCing now with Christine Grant Babassu DC.  I will continue to use this  exclusively until it's  gone.  I'm only going to use it with my braids.  Definitely won't repurchase..not wowed by this product and its too thin.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 10, 2011)

Getting ready to DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 10, 2011)

^^^oops nm I thought you wrote Roux moisture recovery


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2011)

Hot oil treatment to my bang/Dc with Argan conditioner/rinsed with TW/BF leave-in/sealed with Meadowform,Jojoba mix....(Just the bang today)




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 10, 2011)

halee_J said:


> ^^^oops nm I thought you wrote Roux moisture recovery



Well I have that too...


----------



## halee_J (Feb 10, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> Well I have that too...



 I will be here patiently waiting for your and IDareT'sHair reviews


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2011)

halee_J said:


> I will be here patiently waiting for your and @IDareT'sHair reviews


 
We'll both be waiting on @baglady215 because it's going to take me a minute to get to it.

The other Ladies that have used it, gave it really good reviews tho'.  

And....I love PC, Mendex and Fermodyl 619, so I'm sure it's really good.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 11, 2011)

Clarified today and will Im dcing with AOHRS + Jojoba + JBCO.  and as usual strong roots on the scalp.


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 11, 2011)

Going to dc today with kbb hair mask,


----------



## halee_J (Feb 11, 2011)

I was going to DC with ORS replenishing but I picked up some Keracare Hukmecto gold label last night  So I'm testing it now  will do ~1hr no heat.


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 11, 2011)

halee_J said:


> I was going to DC with ORS replenishing but I picked up some *Keracare Hukmecto gold label* last night  So I'm testing it now  will do ~1hr no heat.


 
I saw this on Wed night and I wondered about it. I need to change my PJ ways and join the use it up challenge.  

Let me know if you like it.


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 11, 2011)

I relaxed on Wed night and the DC was Phyto Milk Reconstructor.


----------



## ellehair (Feb 11, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge plsss

Im going to dc 2x a week im still trying to find a good DC.. I have a few in my stash but nothing wow's me.. I looking for a good website to buy the kenra mc.. I woul dlove to try that.  I dc'd last night with silicone mix on dry hair for 1 hr no heat rinsed cowashed and then airdried

HHG!!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 11, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> We'll both be waiting on @baglady215 because it's going to take me a minute to get to it.
> 
> The other Ladies that have used it, gave it really good reviews tho'.
> 
> And....I love PC, Mendex and Fermodyl 619, so I'm sure it's really good.



I tried it once, but I'm reserving judgement because I think I had product buildup.  It gave me a lot of moisture but I wasn't wowed.  I'll be trying it again soon.


----------



## lux10023 (Feb 11, 2011)

i dc'd yesterday with wen..then alter ego...i must say im in luv with alter ego--ive known about it for yrs but never tried it...i actually will always have this in my stash

i have used the alter ego lineage for my textlax..and i like it as well...


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just did my weekly DC on dry hair for an hour w/ AOHSR & Aphogee 2min Reconstructor.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 11, 2011)

I dc with Mixed Silk dc from Silk Elements


----------



## hannan (Feb 11, 2011)

I was bored today so I decided to make an ultimate mix of:

A dash of Curl Junkie CR
 A dash of KBB Mask
 A dash of AOHSR
 A dash of Castor Oil
A dash of Qhemets ohhb and aohc that I had in some sample jars. Way too small to do anything so I figured I might as well use it and get the jars empty. 

I wonder how it'll turn out. :scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2011)

Steamed 30 minutes with Alter Ego Garlic
30 minutes with Hairveda Sitrinillah *my Ultimate Favorite*


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 11, 2011)

DCing right now with Skala Jaborandi mixed with Grapeseed oil.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 11, 2011)

@IDareT'sHair @halee_J and any others that would like to chime in: For me to wash properly (~15 mins), apply DC via relaxer style (~30 mins), DC with steam (~60 mins), rinse DC (~10 mins), apply leave-ins (~5 mins), air dry (~60 mins)...I'm looking at a solid 3 hrs and that's if I'm making good timing and not detangling during the session.

*PLEASE SHARE HOW YOU ARE ABLE TO DC TWICE WEEKLY!* ETA: Do you skip steps, do you move at a quicker pace than I? I'm definitely interested in gaining efficiency in my regi so that I can entertain twice weekly pampering. I guess I'm just a slow poke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2011)

divachyk

I only DC once a week. 

Twice a week if I have time and will only Steam maybe 30-45 minutes (if it is twice per week).

I'm still in for at least a good 2-3 hours start to finish tho'.  

Especially since I've incorporated HOTs into my weekly regi.erplexed


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 11, 2011)

I just co-washed with a Mega-Tek and Whole Foods Lavender moisturizing conditioner...added coconut oil to the ends for good measure. Now off to bed!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 12, 2011)

Shampooed with Shikakai shampoo bar then DC'ed with steam for 30 minutes using hot towels and hood dryer.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 12, 2011)

divachyk I'm not sure if you saw my earlier post:



halee_J said:


> I usually do one of the DCs on the weekend and the weekly one in the evening, when I get home from work. The wash and DC portion takes 1hr 15 min; 15 min to shampoo and detangle, 1hr to DC. The pre-poo portion can be as short as 30min sometimes. If I want to do an o/n pre poo, I do it on like on friday or sat night and wash and DC next morning.
> 
> You have a steamer D, so your DCs could be as short as 30min



But yeah, it does take time. That's another reason why I like do DC without heat; so that I'm mobile  So I can do other things. If I'm using a heat cap, I try do do stationary things like grade papers and eat dinner while I DC


----------



## halee_J (Feb 12, 2011)

princesslocks said:


> I saw this on Wed night and I wondered about it. I need to change my PJ ways and join the use it up challenge.
> 
> Let me know if you like it.



My review on Kercare humecto (gold bottle)

I do, I really do like it. It doesn't have as much slip as my beloved ORS replenishing, but it gave me great moisture. My hair air-dried very soft and smooth feeling, esp my ng. On a scale of 1-10, I'd give it an 8.

ETA: Does anyone know if the gold label humecto comes in a bigger size?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 12, 2011)

DC'ing in Silk Elements Mega Moisture Treatment mixed with Olive Oil. Will get under dryer for 20 mins. Instead of getting under the dryer I dc overnight and washed out in the morning. My hair came out so moisturized !


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair @halee_J and any others that would like to chime in: For me to wash properly (~15 mins), apply DC via relaxer style (~30 mins), DC with steam (~60 mins), rinse DC (~10 mins), apply leave-ins (~5 mins), air dry (~60 mins)...I'm looking at a solid 3 hrs and that's if I'm making good timing and not detangling during the session.
> 
> *PLEASE SHARE HOW YOU ARE ABLE TO DC TWICE WEEKLY!* ETA: Do you skip steps, do you move at a quicker pace than I? I'm definitely interested in gaining efficiency in my regi so that I can entertain twice weekly pampering. I guess I'm just a slow poke.


 

Hi, not in the challenge but lurking but I dc twice a week and like Halee Sunday is my longer day, either wed/thur I wash as soon as I come home, dc and air dry over night.  I'm sure your hair is longer than mine but you can do it! Good Luck!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 12, 2011)

I DC'd with BFH Shea Mango Deep Tea mask. 

divachyk - I deep condition whenever I wash my hair. Usually thats 2x a week. It does take time but I do other things while I'm doing my hair.


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2011)

wOW! I wish I could Dc my entire head 2xs a week...I dc my bang 2-3xs a week...But,my entire head 

 cost too much money $$ 

 (my hair only likes certain conditioners 

) 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 13, 2011)

I didn't see your post earlier so thank you, halee_J. I also do stationary things when I do a mid-week pampering. Last week I washed mid-week out of desperation (greasy hair) and I timed myself. Start - finish: 3 hrs with air drying. I was hustling though to get done in 3 hrs. Had I went slow and taken my time, it would have been longer. I think I will save time mid-week by only DCing for 20-30mins rather than 1hr.

IDareT'sHair, are you results the same if you steam 30mins rather than 1hr? I posted about this in another thread but I'm starting to think 1hr is too much for my hair at 620 wattage. At times my hair has a tendency to look kind of dull, a look I don't get when I DC without steaming.

I was planning to DC today but other things popped up. If I don't wash tonight then I will try a mid-week wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, are you results the same if you steam 30mins rather than 1hr? I posted about this in another thread but I'm starting to think 1hr is too much for my hair at 620 wattage. At times my hair has a tendency to look kind of dull, a look I don't get when I DC without steaming.
> 
> I was planning to DC today but other things popped up. If I don't wash tonight then I will try a mid-week wash.


 
@divachyk

I think the results are basically the same. I just do an hour, because that's where I set my timer and sometimes I'll do 30 w/Protein & 30 w/Moisture

Anything after 20 minutes most of the time is just 'gravy'. Unless you're using a specific treatment that states: _Leave on for 30 minutes to 1 hour for best results._


----------



## CrueltyFree (Feb 13, 2011)

Right now I'm DC'ing my hair while in marley twists with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab. It's been about 30 minutes but I don't feel like rinsing my hair right now so I'm just gonna be lazy and keep it in for a while. I'm studying today, well mostly (  )


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2011)

Still deep conditioning my hair. Sorry I have been missing in action for a while. My life is a little busy right now.


----------



## s1b000 (Feb 13, 2011)

I did a DC on Tuesday but didn't post an update.  I used Alterna Caviar and it came out really well.  It is time to do my next DC so I'm thinking about what I'll use next.  I'll plan to do it tomorrow though and probably do a pre-poo of some sort tonight.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Feb 13, 2011)

DCing right now with a mix of Hello Hydration, Moisturfusion, Long Term Relationship, ORS, honey, EVOO, carrot oil with no heat. Will rinse out after the Grammy's.

divachyk
Have you tried DCing on dry hair during the week instead of washing first? This is makes my DC during the week possible.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 13, 2011)

I dc today with the mixed silk dc....


----------



## divachyk (Feb 13, 2011)

SailorSuccess: I was DCing on dry hair last year shortly after joining LHCF but somewhere along the way I read it takes the conditioner longer to penetrate on dry hair so in doing the math, I figured, shoot - I might as well shampoo and/or rinse first then DC if it penetrates quicker on wet hair.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 13, 2011)

DCing with body heat only with 4tbsp AOWC, 1T each of hemp oil, evoo, avocado oil and Roux PC. About to rinse in a bit.


----------



## hannan (Feb 13, 2011)

So everybody's dc day is Sunday?


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dcing with shea moisture deep treatment masque. first using it.

ETA: THIS DC SUCKS!! What a waste of ten bucks. Did absolutely nothing for my hair.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 14, 2011)

I co-washed on Friday evening and then added coconut oil and my other oil mix. My hair is SS (super soft)!! I will steam this week.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh and I used my Shea butter potion. Moisture is key!!


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 14, 2011)

halee_J said:


> My review on Kercare humecto (gold bottle)
> 
> I do, I really do like it. It doesn't have as much slip as my beloved ORS replenishing, but it gave me great moisture. My hair air-dried very soft and smooth feeling, esp my ng. On a scale of 1-10, I'd give it an 8.
> 
> ETA: Does anyone know if the gold label humecto comes in a bigger size?


 
Thanks for the review...an 8/10 sounds good!


----------



## Phaer (Feb 14, 2011)

con washed and left Rusk Sensories Calm Treatment Guarana & Ginger Rejuvenating Reconstructor on overnight (blahhh, not impressed).


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 14, 2011)

DC with Silicon Mix mixed with Biolage Hydratherapie.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 14, 2011)

I cannot wait to DC tomorrow. My hair feels parched. I'm thinking ORS RP.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 14, 2011)

divachyk said:


> DCing with body heat only with 4tbsp AOWC, 1T each of hemp oil, evoo, avocado oil and Roux PC. About to rinse in a bit.


Great results, AOWC never disappoints.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 14, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> I cannot wait to DC tomorrow. My hair feels parched. I'm thinking *ORS RP*.



thebomb.com


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2011)

Last night DC my bang (only) with Nexxus DC mask (contains ceramides) use coconut milk leave-in,essential nutrients on scalp,sealed with rice bran/jojoba mix...Roots feels like strong velvet....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 15, 2011)

I changed my mind and I'm DCing with Kenra MC (my other baby daddy).  I cowashed with it first.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 16, 2011)

DCing with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol (hmmm that stuff smells so good) mixed with JBCO and Olive oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 16, 2011)

I used BFH Pistacho Cream to DC, and I loved it!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 16, 2011)

I is steaming as we speak y'all. Got some coconut oil, olive oil, Mega-Tek and Aphogee on there sinking in.


----------



## Lita (Feb 16, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> I used BFH Pistacho Cream to DC, and I loved it!



Brownie518 Did it detangle? I use some of the other products but,the desert leave-in is my favorite...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## gigi2011 (Feb 16, 2011)

Steam dc'd, 30 mins with Silk Elements moisturizing treatment w/ a splash of Carol's Daughter Tui hair oil....Hair felt lush


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 17, 2011)

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Did it detangle? I use some of the other products but,the desert leave-in is my favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lita
Actually, yeah it did.  And it was really moisturizing, too. The Ginger Macadamia and the Shea Mango Deep Tea are excellent, also.  The Shea Almond detangles nicely, also. 

Actually, the only things I've tried from BFH that I didn't love were the Angel Creme Light conditioner and the Chocolate Espresso. I'm gonna try the Chocolate one more time, just to be sure.


----------



## Lita (Feb 17, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> Actually, yeah it did.  And it was really moisturizing, too. The Ginger Macadamia and the Shea Mango Deep Tea are excellent, also.  The Shea Almond detangles nicely, also.
> 
> Actually, the only things I've tried from BFH that I didn't love were the Angel Creme Light conditioner and the Chocolate Espresso. I'm gonna try the Chocolate one more time, just to be sure.



I have the other 3 you mentioned & they work wonders too...Pistachio is next on my list to try also,Avocado soak, & Castor leave-in..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 17, 2011)

Lita said:


> I have the other 3 you mentioned & they work wonders too...Pistachio is next on my list to try also,Avocado soak, & Castor leave-in..
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



The Desert Castor Seed leave in is one of my favs!  And the Avocado Hair Soak is really nice. I need to try the Olive Drench, too.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 17, 2011)

I finally will get around to DCing my hair tonight...


----------



## halee_J (Feb 17, 2011)

Was supposed to Dc yesterday, but that didn't work out so I hennaed today and am now DCing with a mix of ORS replenishing and Keracare humecto (gold label). I'm leaving this on o/n


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 17, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Was supposed to Dc yesterday, but that didn't work out so I hennaed today and am now DCing with a mix of ORS replenishing and Keracare humecto (gold label). I'm leaving this on o/n


 
luv ur avatar


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 17, 2011)

I did a Chicoro pre poo with and I'm about to DC with a mix of AO HSR and Wheat Germ Oil.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 17, 2011)

DCing right now with MyHoneyChiled Honey Hair Mask. I will wash it out in the mornig before work or I might just leave it on under my wig until I get home from work.


----------



## Lita (Feb 17, 2011)

I pre poo with Strong roots (red pimento oil mix with mustard seed) /wash/DC with Nexxus hair mask 35min/BF leave-in/applied essential nutrients ceramides on my scalp/sealed the length with rice bran/ applied avocado butter over ends..*The next 2 days my hair will be up in a bun...My bang will be out as always...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 17, 2011)

Was to DC today; was a no-go. Will do later.


----------



## SuchaLady (Feb 18, 2011)

I will be doing a deep condition with SE Cholesterol today. Too ready. I flatironed after my relaxer and have been enjoying my hair for the last two weeks so its time; its so thirsty I feel like I want to try at HOT


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 18, 2011)

I am dc right now with ssi dc with olive and coconut oil


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am sitting here DCing (AOHSR) with this plastic cap on (no heat) for 2hrs while surfing the net.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 18, 2011)

Im dcing with my steamer tommorow. I will be 8 weeks post on Sunday and honestly DCING is the TRUTH. Im loving what its doing to my hair.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 18, 2011)

DC'd yesterday with CG Babassu and MT.  I left it on with heat for nearly 2 hours.  Hair felt nice and strong.  

Will use the last of the CG Tuesday before I take my braids out Friday.  It's just too watery for my taste and rather than throw it away I'll just use it on my braids.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 18, 2011)

I did a cassia obovata with maka Monday followed by DCing with AOWC and my ceramide oil mix (throw in some argan oil too).

Just shampoo with Henna Sooq Berhempsu shampoo bar for the first time...my hair feel moist and clean! DCing now with AOWC and ceramide oil mix with the added. Since it's the weekend I will probably wear a twist out or wash n go.

HHG!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 18, 2011)

So I totally feel like I wasted my overnight DC on that MHC Honey HAir Mask. My hair felt as if I did nothing to it. So I will be doing a 1-hour DC with my ORS replenishing conditioner with steam ; can't go wrong with my ORS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2011)

Steamed for 20 minutes w/Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er & 20 Minutes with Hairveda Sitrinillah DC'er


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Forgot to post......DC'd with Silk Elements Mega Moisture & Aveda Dry Remedy on Saturday.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 21, 2011)

princesslocks said:


> luv ur avatar



Thanks  I DCed on Sunday with ORS replensishing no heat


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 21, 2011)

Dc sunday with kendra moist conditioner

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 21, 2011)

DCing right now with MHC Olive You.  It's a lil watery but I can feel some good results so far.  Will be using it again next wash day.  May be able to get 3 uses out of 8oz.  I'm going to use Komaza Olive Oil DCer after this and see how they compare.  The Komaza is a staple for me.

I used the last of my CG babassu to cowash after an Aphogee 2 step treatment.  So glad to be rid of that product.


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 21, 2011)

princesslocks said:


> I did a *Chicoro pre poo with and I'm about to DC with a mix of AO HSR and Wheat Germ Oil.*


 
This was the best thing that I could have done for my hair

I think that I have found staples. I can't stop touching my hair and I DC on Thursday.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 21, 2011)

princesslocks said:


> This was the best thing that I could have done for my hair
> 
> I think that I have found staples. I can't stop touching my hair and I DC on Thursday.



 princess, your DC experience sounds awesome! I love when that happens


----------



## Wanderland (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been pretty consistently dc'ing 2x/week (overnight).

I think I found my dc holy grail though.  
Yesterday I washed with kinky curly detangled and then applied a mix of Aubrey Organis GPB and HSR, left it in overnight with baggy (no heat), washed out in AM and then applied kimmays leave in.  
My hair is soooooo soooooo soft.  My braids are barely staying in.  My hair felts super duper moist and rinsing out I immediately notice increased elasticity due to the protein.  

I've been using Kimmay's leave in for about 2 months which I'm loving, with the addition to the dc my hair is left soft strong and not at all greasy.  This is only day one so I don't know how long this will last, but I plan to dc again in a couple of days anyway.


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 21, 2011)

Deep conditioned after my relaxer with Kenra MC


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 21, 2011)

I keep steaming...that moisture is really helpful and the coconut oil is great for my hair.


----------



## bimtheduck (Feb 22, 2011)

I havent DCed the kast 2 wks bc if vacation and whatnot so this past weekend I DCed overnight with HE LTR. I used cantu shea butter as my leave in and air dried.


----------



## Mische (Feb 22, 2011)

DCed with Banana Brulee for 2 hours without heat. I actually intended on only doing it for one hour, but I ended up falling asleep.  It was steaming up in there once I took my plastic caps off.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 22, 2011)

DCing w/steam with ORS RP after clarifying/chelating.


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 22, 2011)

halee_J said:


> princess, your DC experience sounds awesome! I love when that happens


 
Thanks!!! Being a PJ was so worth finding this COMBO.


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 22, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Thanks  I DCed on Sunday with ORS replensishing no heat


 
Sounds good.


----------



## winona (Feb 22, 2011)

DCed overnight with Illipe Strengthening Conditioner


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 22, 2011)

DCing with AO HSR and my ceramide oils/argan oil mix


----------



## Lita (Feb 23, 2011)

Last night (bang only) Dc mix poppy seed oil/leave in/sealed with sunflower oil...
*Dc is NuNatt keratin mask mixed with poppy seed oil...Great combo/strong,soft hair with definition....

*Noticing my hair likes poppy seed oil mixed in DC...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## crvlngrhair (Feb 23, 2011)

DC'd last night with AOHSR (no heat) for 1.5 hours & followed up with a CW w/Nature's Gate Aloe Vera.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 23, 2011)

Last week I used Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein mixed with some of the Moisture Boost DC. Loved that combo! 

I also did a DC with BFH Shea Mango Deep Tea Masque. 

Later tonight, I plan to use MHC Olive You as a prepoo, wash, and probably DC with my BFH Custom DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2011)

Will Steam this weekend with either Hairveda Sitrinillah or Komaza Intensive Moisture DC'er.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been wearing my hair blowed out for the past month.  My stylist deep conditions with Joico and Design Essentials mixed, under the dryer for 30 minutes.  Yesterday I did Aphogee 2 minute for about 10 minutes and Yes To Carrots Hair and Scalp Mud for 3 hours.  My hair is finally growing.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm way overdue for an update. I DC with LeKair on Sunday and it felt good while on and after rinsed. I used giovanni direct leave in. I sealed with jbco on ends and grapeseed and avocado mix on hair. My hair felt strong but bushy and course. No breakage. I wet detangled easily. I think the product is promising with a different leave-in combo. I usually use kimmaytubes but sometimes it leaves me oily and I am trying to use minimal product until I get TU. Fast forward days later, my hair feels well balanced (protein/moisture). My ng is still a bit coarse but I'm attempting to use minimal product until I get a TU on Fri (hopefully Fri).


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I will steam on Friday again with my sister's Shea butter mix, a little megatek and coconut oil.


----------



## Lita (Feb 24, 2011)

Bang only-Miss Jessie curl poo,RedKen real control dc,Darcys pumpkin conditioner to rinse,Komaza curl lotion leave-in/sealed with rice bran,aprocot oil mix...

*This weekend I will Pre poo,Wash & Dc entire scalp/hair...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Feb 25, 2011)

Did a light protein treatment with ORS mayo and followed up with the replenishing conditioner ~1hr no heat. I love ORS products, they are so affordable and contain really great ingredients


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 25, 2011)

has been so busy and disoriented she forgot to DC *dont stone me, i feel bad enough as it is* saturday i will give you the DC'ing of a life time plus i will properly clean my scalp (been going a little crazy with my growth oil...)


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 25, 2011)

will be DCing overnight with ORS replenishing conditioner; this is definitely going on my staples list. It works great, I can find it locally and it's inexpensive; what more can a girl ask for.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 25, 2011)

DC'd yesterday with Darcy's pumpkin condish.  I love the smell.  My hair felt great afterward.  Love the texture and I used less than 4oz for my whole head which is good.  Looking forward to using it again.


----------



## SuchaLady (Feb 25, 2011)

DCing somtime this weekend with SE Cholesterol. Im ordering the Megasilk tonight so Im excited!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2011)

Will DC/Steam today with Komaza Intensive DC'er


----------



## SailorSuccess (Feb 26, 2011)

DC'd overnight with Mizani Moisturfusion and LTR mixed with honey also did a hot oil treatment using olive and carrot oil.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 26, 2011)

over night DC with my mix *finally attempting to use salt again* right now letting a little rosemary mint condish sit on my scalp just for the cool tingly feeling lol


----------



## greenbees (Feb 26, 2011)

Is it too late for me to officially join? I've been lurking on this challenge and participating from the sidelines for the past three weeks lol.

I'm deep conditioning today with Jessicurl's Weekly treatment. So far, so good


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Feb 26, 2011)

Just did my weekly DCing with AO HSR (moisture) & Aphogee 2min (protein).  I just mixed them together on dry hair for 2hrs.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 26, 2011)

Freshly TU'd so won't be DCing until next week. I will be using my brand new Alter Ego Garlic. CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am steaming with the Suave Shea butter conditioner, coconut oil and hemp oil....made some seafood gumbo tonight and just finished two bowls!!!


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 26, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> I am steaming with the Suave Shea butter conditioner, coconut oil and hemp oil....made some seafood gumbo tonight and just finished two bowls!!!


 i love everything about this post lol where do you get your coconut oil from?


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 26, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> i love everything about this post lol where do you get your coconut oil from?



I get it from vitacost.com. $19.99 for a huge jar of it!


----------



## cutenss (Feb 27, 2011)

I have not been able to DC/steam for about two weeks   I just moved to a new state, and I am staying with my sister.  I dont want to impose my haircare habits on her.  I may do it Monday, after she returns from the dentist.  She will probably want to   Plus Mondays are my hairdays.


----------



## RelaxednNapulous (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm  also a late coming, previously lurking member who wants to join.

I usually DC weekly with Alter Ego Energizing & Rebalancing Cream, overnight and/or using my rolling dryer. Planning to buy a heat cap in March or April, if I can't find my old '70s one with big orange daisies. May invest in a steamer when I can afford it.

Used a protein pack last week following my TU. It melts my NG and makes my hair feel like silk. I was heartbroken when I found out it was discontinued.

Going to try some other DC packs, since a friend sent some and the AE-E&RC is not always available. So far, the wonderfully cheap Africa's Best Organics Hair Mayo comes closest, but rinsing out the twigs and bits was a hassle.


----------



## winona (Feb 27, 2011)

Steaming hair for 40min (1X30min then 1X10min) with AOWC, AORM and castor oil


----------



## hannan (Feb 27, 2011)

DCed with heat yesterday using the last bit of my curl rehab.


----------



## SuchaLady (Feb 27, 2011)

Finally DCing today with SE Cholesterol and Im going to also do the Aphogee 2 minute today. Im flat ironing next week and I want a little protein before.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 28, 2011)

bernag06 said:


> Is it too late for me to officially join? I've been lurking on this challenge and participating from the sidelines for the past three weeks lol.
> 
> I'm deep conditioning today with Jessicurl's Weekly treatment. So far, so good



Join in @ anytime  Adding you to the list now


----------



## chayilproverbs31 (Feb 28, 2011)

Subbed and I'm joining 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halee_J (Feb 28, 2011)

DCing with Keracare humecto on my ng and ORS replenishsing on the relaxed ends, will go for ~1hr no heat.


----------



## CaramelKissed (Feb 28, 2011)

Sooo delayed! Sooo delayed! Boo @ finals and the week before finals crunch time. However, I've been pre-poo'n and dc'n for a minimum of 30 minutes under the hooded dryer. Still a fan of KeraCare Humecto (sometimes mixed with EVOO and Coconut Oil)


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 28, 2011)

Used my sulfur mix on my scalp last night. I'm almost down to the last bit in the jar but have more to mix with my oils. Currently using coconut and Grapeseed on my ends at night and sometimes on my scalp with another mix which includes EVOO, Jojoba, Castor oil and rosemary essential.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 28, 2011)

OT: I know steaming with/without a plastic cap was debated in another thread but I prefer to ask the question within this thread --- The steaming thread that I lurked indicated that steaming with a plastic cap was pointless. Not trying to derail this thread but do you all feel the same? I ask because when I steam at home, I don't use a cap but this new salon I tried steamed me with a plastic cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2011)

@divachyk

I always steam w/o Plastic Cap. But I would have been curious to hear what they said at the Salon Plastic Cap vs w/o Plastic Cap. 

I wish you woulda' asked them their perspective on it.

Wonder if it's simply so water won't drip on the client, or if it's something else?

Maybe you can ask next time you visit.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I forgot that I was even in this challenge. I DC once a week, yesterday I dc using Mega Thick Intense Repair.


----------



## gigi2011 (Feb 28, 2011)

Steamed dc'd for 30 mins w/ Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner and a spoonful of Lustrasilk Herbal w/Argan oil (for stretching purposes). It was alright but I wasn't blown away. Maybe I should've stuck with the Honey Hemp alone ...


----------



## divachyk (Feb 28, 2011)

@IDareT'sHair - I only plan to visit for TUs so it will be about 10 weeks before I see her again but I will ask and definitely get back to you. I wanted to ask the other day but I had already asked a million-n-1 other questions that I felt one more question may be a little much. 

ETA: I may just ask when I call to make my next appt. The stylist knows I have a steamer so I will just ask from the perspective of how should I steam at home - with/without a cap and what's the overall difference.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 1, 2011)

I haven't had a proper dc in over two weeks. I used aussie three minute miracle over the weekend. It was only in long enough for me to finish my shower. I'm just so strapped for time  Il try to get back on track this weekend.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Mar 1, 2011)

DC'ing with ORS Replenishing for an hour and then Yes To Carrots Hair and Mud Mask.  I might actually try a wash n go style today.  I don't know what to do with this hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I only plan to visit for TUs so it will be about 10 weeks before I see her again but I will ask and definitely get back to you. I wanted to ask the other day but I had already asked a million-n-1 other questions that I felt one more question may be a little much.
> 
> ETA: I may just ask when I call to make my next appt. The stylist knows I have a steamer so I will just ask from the perspective of how should I steam at home - with/without a cap and what's the overall difference.


 

@divachyk

Thanks Girl for collecting that Research. I'll await your feedback on that one.

I've never Formed a "Pro or Con" regarding it. I just have always done it w/o a Cap.

This is interesting. And No.....I'm not hijacking the thread

btw: Ya'll I am DC'ing today with HV Sitrinillah. I just felt like doing my hair today.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 1, 2011)

I took inventory of all my conditioners and man oh man, I really need to get on the ball and DC more to rid myself of product.


----------



## Lita (Mar 1, 2011)

Pre poo/wash entire head..keracare sulfate free poo/Dc with darcys pumpkin conditioner 40min.sealed rice-bran,pumpkin seed,medowform in the front...sunflower oil in the back...Hair feels so nice & soft...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2011)

DC'ed tonight with Hairveda's Sitrinillah!


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 3, 2011)

My SE Megasilk arrives today! I will DC with it this weekend then straighten


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 3, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I took inventory of all my conditioners and *man oh man, I really need to get on the ball and DC more to rid myself of product*.


 
divachyk...This is how I feel. I started cowashing just to get a start in on some of the conditioners.


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 3, 2011)

Currently preppoing w/ Chicoro mix. I will do a protein treat with Emergencee and DC with AO HSR mixed with Wheat Germ Oil.


----------



## RelaxednNapulous (Mar 4, 2011)

I DC'd on Monday with Alter Ego Energizing & Rebalancing Cream.

I'm going to Henna tonight or tomorrow and follow up with a DC of either the Alter Ego or CON's Argan Oil DC packet. I want to try other DCs once a month or so because the Alter Ego was discontinued years ago and I need a back up plan. So far, it's the only thing that has softened my NG and allowed me to stretch relaxers. 

By "stretch," I mean only ~10 weeks. My hair is thick and grows so fast, I can't imagine how people stretch for months on end, especially without direct heat (or is everyone blowing out or flat-ironing their roots?). My hair starts acting funky around week 7, but I'd love to get to 12 or 16 weeks. I have trouble detangling and parting it for rollersets once the new growth is past an inch, even though I detangle small sections, working up from ends to roots an inch or so at a time.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Mar 4, 2011)

DC'd yesterday with HE HH and Mizani Reconstructing masque for about 2 hours. Also did a hot oil treatment using EVOO. 

OAN: SO and friends complimented us on our hair the other day which was kind of surprising since they can be a harsh group at times. SO was like "feel her hair"  of course I gave him the side eyes because I'm not too keen on people touching my hair but I agreed. His friends were in awe "Wow, your hair is so soft and silky" "You can't find too many chicks like "us" whose hair feels like that". After I  them all out at the notion that all of "us" have hard, kinked up, "nappy" hair I thanked them for the compliment and directed their attention to our beloved board . They were amazed at all the healthy, real growing, long, full heads of hair on "us". Just thought I'd share .


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 4, 2011)

So I did a prepoo with a mix of ceramide oils on top of my last bit of SE mayo and some Hairveda Methi Step 1, washed with Aveda DR poo, and DC'd with BFH Custom DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2011)

Will Steam tomorrow with Hydratherma Naturals:

Mixing the Protein DC'er w/the Moisturizing DC'er for 1 hour Deep Conditioning Session.


----------



## janda (Mar 4, 2011)

DC'ed after a henna treatment with Nacidit Crema Acondicionadora Germen de Trigo (wheat germ) and my hair feels like butter and my curls look better than ever.


----------



## hannan (Mar 4, 2011)

Currently overnight dcing with KBB mask mixed with a little safflower oil.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 5, 2011)

Did a light/med protein treatment with Aphogee 2min, now DCing with ORS replenishing for ~1hr, no heat.


----------



## RelaxednNapulous (Mar 6, 2011)

Doing henna now. 

DCing with heat, then overnight with Alter Ego Energizing & Rebalancing Cream. Yummy!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 6, 2011)

Haven't been in here for a minute; I've had my hair straighten for the last 2 wks. I soaked overnight with my oil mixture. DC'd with ORS Relenishing Condish w/ heat for 15 mins today.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Mar 7, 2011)

DCing right now with ORS replenshing pak


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey ladies I Dced yesterday with AOGPB


----------



## divachyk (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm so far behind on updating my challenges that I'm about to be known as "divachyk who"? I'm still around; work is just pressing me. I'll resurface soon. Don't forget who divachyk is while she remains MIA.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 8, 2011)

Havent been around for a while, but that will change starting this weekend.


----------



## Lita (Mar 8, 2011)

Check-in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dcd the other day with con argan oil intensive treatment. My hair really needed that.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm gonna wash later on, plan to DC with one of my new BFH conditioners.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 9, 2011)

Just checking in...DC with AO HSR and a mixture of ceramide oils after a protein treatment last Thursday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2011)

Will Steam Friday Night with Hydratherma Naturals Deep Conditioners Mixture

50% Protein
50% Moisturizing


----------



## divachyk (Mar 9, 2011)

Right now I'm under the steamer with AE Garlic Mask. Will steam for 40 mins on max steam - 620W. First time using it. It smells good, love the thick, yummy feel to the condish. Hope it delivers as promised.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 9, 2011)

IDareT'sHair - it seems that many mix AE with another condish....why? Is it not moisturizing enough by itself?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *it seems that many mix AE with another condish....why? Is it not moisturizing enough by itself?*


 
@divachyk

I've never Mixed It. It works just fine for me.

I can't 'imagine' mixing it with anything. Not even Oil.erplexed

It works great alone.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 9, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I've never Mixed It. It works just fine for me.
> 
> ...


Oh okay, I misunderstood your post several pages back when you mentioned you steamed 30 minutes AE and 30 sitrinillah. I have seen where a few ppl mentioned they mixed it with other stuff. I'm taking my straight! No mixology.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Mar 10, 2011)

Next week is my last week of this 6 month deployment so I shipped all my hair products home with the exception of about 4 paks of ORS, NTM leave-in, Therasmooth Smooth Guard, and Moisturfusion Shampoo. So next couple DC's will be ORS...

DC'd today with Replenishing Pak for about an hour no heat and did a hot oil treatment with Olive Oil.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 10, 2011)

i put my hair in rehab since i have been rejecting it so much lately. i dcd on sunday with con argan oil intensive treatment and last night i did an overnight dc with silk elements moisture treatment. My hair feels so much better now.


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 10, 2011)

Checking in:

Tonite Chircoro prepoo, followed by Shampoo, Emergencee, DC w/ AO HSR mixed w/ Wheat Germ Oil.  I  DCing.


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 10, 2011)

Got a little carried away mixing...added AO WC


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 11, 2011)

DC'd with BFH Deep Balance Cream conditoner! Definite keeper...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2011)

Steamed Today with Hydratherma Naturals Protein & Moisture Deep Conditioners.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 11, 2011)

The AE Garlic condish was different than anything I've ever felt before. I popped the jar open and applied it to the hair and it was so thick and yummy. A thick and creamy I've never felt before with any of conditioners that I've previously purchased. I will say, this is my first pricey condish. My hair felt great upon rinsing. So great that I didn't want to stop rinsing. I will say this - after feeling how great this felt on my hair when applying and rinsing, I'm willing to pay the $30 for this and any other good quality product. This kinda have me wanting to go to divorce court to divorce all those cheaper conditioners. Maybe the other conditioners and I can go to mediation and work things out so that AE doesn't steal my heart exclusively. Prior to using AE, my hair was shedding a good bit from post-TU. The shedding has calmed down tremendously after one use.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 11, 2011)

IDareT'sHair........
Okay T, plz give me 2 to 3 names of some other good, thick and creamy conditioners.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 11, 2011)

divachyk said:


> The AE Garlic condish was different than anything I've ever felt before. I popped the jar open and applied it to the hair and it was so thick and yummy. A thick and creamy I've never felt before with any of conditioners that I've previously purchased. I will say, this is my first pricey condish. My hair felt great upon rinsing. So great that I didn't want to stop rinsing. I will say this - after feeling how great this felt on my hair when applying and rinsing, I'm willing to pay the $30 for this an any other good quality product. This kinda have me wanting to go to divorce court to divorce all those cheaper conditioners. Maybe the other conditioners and I can go to mediation and work things out so that AE doesn't steal my heart exclusively. Prior to using AE, my hair was shedding a good bit from post-TU. The shedding has calmed down tremendously after one use.


It is worth it and will last you because you won't use it mich after the shedding. It keeper for me, also look into tea and coffee rinse for shedding, cheaper and easy to use, you will find alot in the forum and you tube.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Ltown said:


> It is worth it and will last you because you won't use it mich after the shedding. It keeper for me, also look into tea and coffee rinse for shedding, cheaper and easy to use, you will find alot in the forum and you tube.


I've tried tea and um, it was a no-no. Made my hair hard; might have been user error. I typically use fresh chopped garlic mixed in oil, applied to scalp as prepoo to combat shedding. My dh was tired of seeing me go through the hassle of chopping so he purchased the AE for me. He's of the philosophy, save the trouble (chopping fresh garlic), just buy it (AE). With that said, he'll likely just agree to continue buying the AE so that I don't have to fool with coffee/tea rinses. Do you only use AE when you're shedding a lot?


----------



## Lita (Mar 12, 2011)

Pre poo/Wash/Dc last night..Dc 1 side of hair with Deity dc (jar) rinsed with Mizani renew strength cap fiber repair/roots & length (Deity & Mizani caps rinse is for shedding applied to scalp & ends)2 hairs came out.....BF desert leave in/sealed with sunflower oil/christen gant pomade on ends...*Results soft hair..NO TANGLES..

Dc the other side of hair with RedKen real control (jar) rinsed with Nioxin #8 applied to scalp & ends..2 hairs came out...*Results hair had more body...Very soft silky & smooth.....NO TANGLES..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I've tried tea and um, it was a no-no. Made my hair hard; might have been user error. I typically use fresh chopped garlic mixed in oil, applied to scalp as prepoo to combat shedding. My dh was tired of seeing me go through the hassle of chopping so he purchased the AE for me. He's of the philosophy, save the trouble (chopping fresh garlic), just buy it (AE). With that said, he'll likely just agree to continue buying the AE so that I don't have to fool with coffee/tea rinses. Do you only use AE when you're shedding a lot?



Yes, I only use it when shedding, i brought my first jar at hair show last year and just started shedding in Jan, used the jar up.  What I did with the tea was follow Tracee method, and use the tea then put on DC. It work for me, and still allow me to save my alter ego.  It too expensive to use every week.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dc'ed last night using Butters-n-bars Hair Masque and sat under my steamer for 30mins....the jury is still out on this product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair........
> *Okay T, plz give me 2 to 3 names of some other good, thick and creamy conditioners. *


 
@divachyk

Buy some Sitrinillah when HV has her Sale I Love this Conditioner (personally).

Komaza Hair Care Intensive is good as well as Komaza's Olive DC'er
BeeMine Deep Conditoner is Good
Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask
Curl Junkie Deep Fix Banana & Hibiscus and CJ Moisture Rehab
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein & HTN Moisture Boost
Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin DC'er
Afroveda Ashlii 
Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment

*Those are Handmade Naturals*

There are alot of Salon Quality Thick DC'ers as well

Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm is very, very good


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2011)

IslandDiva08 said:


> Dc'ed last night using Butters-n-bars Hair Masque and sat under my steamer for 30mins....*the jury is still out on this product.*


 
@IslandDiva08

Me too Island. What are your thoughts? I steamed with it too. I think I_ like _it. My Hair was very soft after I rinsed.  And I gave it a decent 'review'

But it just seemed 'messy' to me (for some reason). Will finish up the jar tho'.


----------



## Lita (Mar 12, 2011)

IDareT'sHair  HairVeda is having a 50% off spring sale..Just got the email..March 18-20th



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2011)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *HairVeda is having a 50% off spring sale..Just got the email..March 18-20th Happy Hair Growing!*


 
Lita

Girl, IK. 

It's _"Up to 50%"_ that's the 'catch'  But I hope everything I want is 50% off


----------



## Lita (Mar 12, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Girl, IK.
> 
> It's _"Up to 50%"_ that's the 'catch'  But I hope everything I want is 50% off



IDareT'sHair  I hope so too! I need to stock up (Whipped Gelly) summer is coming/need to smooth edges down...lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2011)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair I hope so too! *I need to stock up (Whipped Gelly)* summer is coming/need to smooth edges down...lol
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
........  Don't mean to hijack this thread, but that HV Whipped Gelly is pretty popular.  

You betta' get your order in errrrrly!  Imma try to be on it at Midnight

Lita


----------



## Lita (Mar 12, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ........  Don't mean to hijack this thread, but that HV Whipped Gelly is pretty popular.
> 
> You betta' get your order in errrrrly!  Imma try to be on it at Midnight
> 
> Lita



IDareT'sHair

HIJACK

!...I better get my order in

...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Oooh, great thanks IDareT'sHair and Lita -- I'll be up awaiting patiently for 18 Mar. Would the sale items just ring up 50% or do I need a coupon code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Oooh, great thanks @IDareT'sHair and @Lita -- I'll be up awaiting patiently for 18 Mar. *Would the sale items just ring up 50% or do I need a coupon code?*


 
divachyk

It will ring up at the discounted prices once you place them in your cart during the check-out.

Remember it's "Up to 50%"


----------



## divachyk (Mar 12, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> It will ring up at the discounted prices once you place them in your cart during the check-out.
> 
> Remember it's "Up to 50%"


lol, that's right.....that "up to" gets you every time.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey Ladies I haven't been keeping up with my 2x a week DCs; however, I make sure I do at least one DC on the weekend. I'm Dcing right now with one of my favs, Skala SOS Emergency.


----------



## Lita (Mar 12, 2011)

Any-one ever used this?   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obxM1-xVVH8

*Dont like the name of it 

...The Name is CRACK..Is suppose to be a Leave-in moisturize



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm gonna wash later on and use BFH Deep Balance Cream conditioner to DC.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm going to do a an O/N moisture DC with ORS replenishing then I'll shampoo out and air-dry before my henna tomorrow


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 12, 2011)

I co-washed again today. Trying to get up to 4xs a week. So far, it's really been good for my hair, it's super soft and really curly. I was supposed to steam tonight but you guessed it, I'm being lazy. Got some writing to do!!


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Mar 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @IslandDiva08
> 
> Me too Island. What are your thoughts? I steamed with it too. I think I_ like _it. My Hair was very soft after I rinsed.  And I gave it a decent 'review'
> 
> But it just seemed 'messy' to me (for some reason). Will finish up the jar tho'.



T, this is my first time using this masque. My hair was really soft after i wash the mud out and it seems as if i didn't have as much shrinkage as i use to have (i will have to pay closer attention next time). The application process was a little too messy for my liking, Girl, i had mud all over my bathroom and my shower and shower curtain had a reddish tint . Next time i will have to dilute the masque with water or aloe vera juice, it was way too thick for my hair, i believe i spend a good 15 minutes trying to wash it out of my hair and off my scalp . 

I am still on the fence with this product, will have to try it a few more times before making a decision.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2011)

IslandDiva08 said:


> *T, this is my first time using this masque. My hair was really soft after i wash the mud out and it seems as if i didn't have as much shrinkage as i use to have (i will have to pay closer attention next time). The application process was a little too messy for my liking, Girl, i had mud all over my bathroom and my shower and shower curtain had a reddish tint* . Next time i will have to dilute the masque with water or aloe vera juice, it was way too thick for my hair, *i believe i spend a good 15 minutes trying to wash it out of my hair and off my scalp . *
> 
> *I am still on the fence with this product, will have to try it a few more times before making a decision*.


 
@IslandDiva08

I agree. My hair was really, really 'soft' after I rinsed. 

And @EllePixie had already 'warned' me about rinsing it out good. (I'm Relaxed).

I did steam it in, but got _nervous_ about 'Steaming' it, because the water in the little Reservoir thingy had a tinge of 'red' in the bottle.

And, I had read a post where someone said 'Steaming' Henna In, Messed Up their Steamer, so I got a little nervous about steaming it in.

It did rinse out clean for me though. Overall, I liked it. I had 2 Jars and sold one on the Exchage Forum. 

But I'll use it up. (Not Sure "when" tho'). I didn't have a mess rinsing it tho. 

Next time, maybe I'll try it under the Dryer with a Plastic Cap. But I may Steam it again. I felt it made it easier to rinse out.

Oh Yeah, I Used Gloves.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Friday I slept overnight with my oil mixture. Rinsed Sat. morning, cowashed then DC'd with AOHSR condish for about 6hrs with body heat. My hair felt so soft and good!!


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 13, 2011)

DC'd on freshly box braided hair last night for about half an hour with Organics Hair Mayonnaise....so far so good..


----------



## SailorSuccess (Mar 13, 2011)

Washed with Moisturfusion then DC'd for about 3 hours with Replenishing Pak. Also did a hot oil treatment using EVOO


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think I'm going to do a saran wrap treatment with EVOO, coconut and Grapeseed oil.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Mar 13, 2011)

Is currently deep conditioning w/ super strength henna n placenta treatment (protein) and will follow up w/ elasta qp con (moisture).

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Phaer (Mar 14, 2011)

I steamed with ORS replenishing pack this weekend, and put in my kinky twists, maybe I did something wrong but my hair was not as moisturized as it normally is. I had fallen off prior to this so I will have to take extra care with my hair now. biweekly steam, I am still looking for the best moisturizing conditioner for my steam treatments.


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 14, 2011)

Gonna DC with Roux Moisture Recovery either tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## janda (Mar 14, 2011)

DC'ed yesterday with a mixture of Mane n Tail, EVCO, EVOO and peppermint EO. Nice.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 14, 2011)

OMGoodness RelaxednNapulous I dunno how I missed you before, so sorry  I added you  

baglady215 how would you rate that Roux condish, scale of 1-10 for moisture? Does it have slip?

janda I haven't DC'ed with EO's for a long time, I used to love peppermint or cinnamon  I should start doing it again, my scalp felt so good 

Um, so I didn't get around to the henna till tonight about to co-wash out and then DC with my beloved :Rose:.......AKA ORS replenishing


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 14, 2011)

I want to do this challenge. Can I start this during the part 2 and beyond phase?


----------



## halee_J (Mar 14, 2011)

mystery29 Sure! you can join whenever you like  I'll be starting part 2 on April 1st, so look out for the thread


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 15, 2011)

Relaxing at the moment and will back that up with a mix of protein and moisture to show my hair how much I love her LOL


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 15, 2011)

halee_J

Can I join this challenge for the 2nd quarter?  I'm not sure what conditioner I will use, but I'm slowly learning more about protein & moisture balance.  I wash it regularly and always use a hydrating conditioner and to be honest, it really doesn't feel bad at all, but I think I can do better for my hair.

If anyone has any suggestions please let me know. I'm 4a -b natural who wears braids - I wash them up to 3 x per week the ends don't feel dry, I don't think I need heavy protein as it isn't really damaged but maybe could do with a some moisture and light protein.   TIA


----------



## Lita (Mar 15, 2011)

halee_J said:


> mystery29 Sure! you can join whenever you like  I'll be starting part 2 on April 1st, so look out for the thread



halee_J ......I'm in 

 for April 1st 2011..

Yesterday, I Dc my bang with BF Pistachio Con/applied nioxin #8 to roots before I rinsed..Scalp had a nice tingle & bang is very moisturized & full...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 15, 2011)

ebsalita of course, just look out for the thread April 1. Even as a natural I still think a small dose of protein every now and again is beneficial. I'm sure the natural ladies will chime in Lita Ltown


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you hale_j!

I honestly welcome any and all suggestions regarding conditioning and moisturising - the list on this thread is extensive - I don't know where to start, lol. I admit to being largely ignorant here but I am trying to learn from the more knowledgeable heads here. My hair is growing but I know I need strength and moisture to retain it.  any recommendations?

Also, I've done the porosity test yesterday and my hair floated but I wonder whether this was because I have such fine light strands, it wasn't heavy enough to break the surface of the water??? It definitely soaked up some water as it had fully reverted to a small coil but was still floating... do I need porosity control or not??





halee_J said:


> ebsalita of course, just look out for the thread April 1. Even as a natural I still think a small dose of protein every now and again is beneficial. I'm sure the natural ladies will chime in Lita Ltown


----------



## Ltown (Mar 15, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> Thank you hale_j!
> 
> I honestly welcome any and all suggestions regarding conditioning and moisturising - the list on this thread is extensive - I don't know where to start, lol. I admit to being largely ignorant here but I am trying to learn from the more knowledgeable heads here. My hair is growing but I know I need strength and moisture to retain it.  any recommendations?
> 
> Also, I've done the porosity test yesterday and my hair floated but I wonder whether this was because I have such fine light strands, it wasn't heavy enough to break the surface of the water??? It definitely soaked up some water as it had fully reverted to a small coil but was still floating... do I need porosity control or not??


 
I've been natural for a year, and always before then use protein because it good for your body and hair natural or relax. I use nexus emergence, aphogee, infusion 23 anything with protein as leave in or conditioner with no problems.  I don't know about the oils but the oils help retain moistures.


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 15, 2011)

Ltown said:


> I've been natural for a year, and always before then use protein because it good for your body and hair natural or relax. I use nexus emergence, aphogee, infusion 23 anything with protein as leave in or conditioner with no problems.  I don't know about the oils but the oils help retain moistures.



Thank you - when you're using Aphogee, what do you use to put moisture back into the hair?  I'm a little scared of Aphogee - I keep reading on this forum that it is very strong protein and if not balanced with moisture hair can become really hard textured or even break...


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 15, 2011)

Are there going to be progress pics at the end of this part? I would love to see everyones progress after these first three months


----------



## divachyk (Mar 15, 2011)

Didn't realize this challenge was nearing the end. My new love - trying new DCs. Yummy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm In.  Deep Conditioned Yesterday with Hydratherma Naturals Protein & Moisture


----------



## crvlngrhair (Mar 15, 2011)

Dc'ing with Silk Elements Olive Oil


----------



## Lita (Mar 15, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> Thank you hale_j!
> 
> I honestly welcome any and all suggestions regarding conditioning and moisturising - the list on this thread is extensive - I don't know where to start, lol. I admit to being largely ignorant here but I am trying to learn from the more knowledgeable heads here. My hair is growing but I know I need strength and moisture to retain it.  any recommendations?
> 
> Also, I've done the porosity test yesterday and my hair floated but I wonder whether this was because I have such fine light strands, it wasn't heavy enough to break the surface of the water??? It definitely soaked up some water as it had fully reverted to a small coil but was still floating... do I need porosity control or not??



ebsalita  I use protein once a month/then follow with Nexxus acidifying con to rinse thru/apply a moisturizing con/use a moisturizing leave-in.....

*Porosity control every other month/and use it for couple of seconds,rinse it doesn't hurt..Try it on a little section of hair/see how it responds...Keep us posted...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 16, 2011)

Lita

I had a good search and found recommendations for Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturising Treatment, so I bought some and a heat cap, both should arrive by next week.  I will buy some porosity control next week (don't know which products - there's quite a few isn't there?) and I'm still looking for a suitable protein conditioner. 

Question - Megasilk users - is there enough protein and moisture in Megasilk that I don't need an additional hard protein beforehand?  (Folk seem to be using this alone?)



Lita said:


> ebsalita  I use protein once a month/then follow with Nexxus acidifying con to rinse thru/apply a moisturizing con/use a moisturizing leave-in.....
> 
> *Porosity control every other month/and use it for couple of seconds,rinse it doesn't hurt..Try it on a little section of hair/see how it responds...Keep us posted...
> 
> ...


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 16, 2011)

halee_J, I got lazy and didn't wash my hair.  I'm gonna wash and DC today with the Roux.  I'll be back to let you know!!!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 16, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> halee_J, I got lazy and didn't wash my hair.  I'm gonna wash and DC today with the Roux.  I'll be back to let you know!!!



Cool, can't wait! I have high hopes


----------



## SailorSuccess (Mar 16, 2011)

Just DC'd with Replenishing Pak with a Olive Oil hot oil treatment on the side for about 1.5hrs.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 16, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> @Lita
> 
> I had a good search and found recommendations for Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturising Treatment, so I bought some and a heat cap, both should arrive by next week.  I will buy some porosity control next week (don't know which products - there's quite a few isn't there?) and I'm still looking for a suitable protein conditioner.
> 
> Question - Megasilk users - is there enough protein and moisture in Megasilk that I don't need an additional hard protein beforehand?  (Folk seem to be using this alone?)



I've only used SE Megasilk once and it just don't make me  I tend to think it was the dimethicone that might have blocked my hair's ability to accept the leave-ins and accept the moisturizing/sealing of my hair the days thereafter. *shrug* Dunno, will try it again and again until I use it all up but if the next few rounds don't go well, then I won't be repurchasing. It comes highly recommended though so it could be just me grin


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 16, 2011)

I missed my hair so much i took out my braids and DC'd my hair with Organics Hair Mayonnaise. It felt nasty putting it on my hair but great washing it out lol my hair looks great right now!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 17, 2011)

Prepoo'ed with Chicoro's mix then shampooed with shikakai bar. I'm currently sitting with a protein treatment in my hair and AO HSR mixed with ceramide oils for DCing soon to follow.  Then back into my rollerset twist I go!


----------



## Lita (Mar 17, 2011)

Yesterday Dc with RedKen real control 1hr/applied Nioxin #8 on scalp for 2min/Rinsed with BF Pistachio con/Sealed with Argan & Sesame oil...

*Nioxin smooth silk to blow-dry & lite flat ion...

My hair looks & feels unreal..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 17, 2011)

halee_J, I DC'd today with the Roux Moisture Recovery...  sat under the dryer for 30 mins then let it marinate for another hour or so.  Very moisturizing, and even though it contains collagen and silk protein I would still call it a moisturizer.  Not a ton of slip, but my hair felt very soft (and it had been feeling quite rough).  I like it.  I don't know if I will repurchase it unless I catch a great sale.  I still like ORS better.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 17, 2011)

I DC's with BFH Barberry Sage Deep Mask. Left it on for an hour under a plastic cap.  Love that stuff!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> @halee_J, *I DC'd today with the Roux Moisture Recovery... sat under the dryer for 30 mins then let it marinate for another hour or so. Very moisturizing, and even though it contains collagen and silk protein I would still call it a moisturizer. Not a ton of slip, but my hair felt very soft (and it had been feeling quite rough). I like it. I don't know if I will repurchase it unless I catch a great sale.* I still like ORS better.


 
baglady215

Thank You for this Review!  

I have this in my Stash, but haven't tried it yet.erplexed

I shole hope I didn't buy 2 bottles after reading this review. (I don't remember)


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 17, 2011)

Im in too 

I will DC once a week hooded dryer.

Another really good Moisturizing Conditioner is Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol.. Its the poop


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am not in this challenge until April 1st but I dc'd tonight with AG mixed with peppermint oil and it felt AMAZING!


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 18, 2011)

DC'ing tonite w/ AOHSR and Wheat Germ Oil...

Feeling quite pampered right now...doesn't take much.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 18, 2011)

baglady215 Thanks so much for the review  I'm going to try some.


----------



## greenbees (Mar 18, 2011)

Last week I used Shea Moisture and it left my hair a dry tangled mess! I had to follow up with a hot oil treatment consisting of EVOO and EVCO to get my hair feeling normal again. Oh well, you live and you learn. This weekend I'll be using Silicon Mix DC for the first time. hope all goes well.


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## halee_J (Mar 18, 2011)

bernag06 said:


> *Last week I used Shea Moisture and it left my hair a dry tangled mess!* I had to follow up with a hot oil treatment consisting of EVOO and EVCO to get my hair feeling normal again. Oh well, you live and you learn. This weekend I'll be using Silicon Mix DC for the first time. hope all goes well



So disappointing when that happens, you have high hopes and then the DC is just  Would you consider going back to a staple for at least 1 DC before trying something else? If I try something and it's whack, I usually wait 1 or 2 DC sessions before I go experimenting again, to avoid a potential setback.


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 18, 2011)

I want to flat iron my hair today. I'm going out and I don't know what else to do with my hair. erplexed I usually wig it up, but all my wigs look like roadkill and I refuse to pay BSS prices.  So I'm gonna DC again today with some ORS to get as much moisture in as possible. Happy Friday ladies!!!


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 18, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> baglady215
> 
> Thank You for this Review!
> 
> ...



I don't think you'll hate it.  I just wasn't WOW'd, but it's not a bad product.  I might try mixing in some oils next time.


----------



## Lita (Mar 18, 2011)

Hot oiled my bang with Macadamia & Poppy seed/Argan sulfate poo/Moroccan restorative mask Dc 15min/Rinsed/applied Nioxin#8 to scalp 5min,on length BF Pistachio con/rinsed warm water/sealed with Argan & Sesame seed oil......Full,fluffy,Soft Bang...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 18, 2011)

I sooooo needed to wash/DC last night but sistah was just too tied (tired). I will do it tonight or tomorrow. I have an Ulta coupon that I can use. Thinking of buying Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm but I'm afraid of the -cone (think it's Aminopropyl Dimethicone) it has in it. Does that block moisture? I know I asked this before and got varying responses. Just curious. I do feel as though I'm -cone sensitive.

@IDareT'sHair -- think you use this and think it's good, right? Does the -cone impact your hair's ability to receive/retain moisture?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair *-- think you use this and think it's good, right? Does the -cone impact your hair's ability to receive/retain moisture?*


 
divachyk

I don't think you can go wrong with this product.  It is a really good product and very moisturizing.  I don't know how far down the 'cone' appears in the ingredients, but it is a top notch product and overall a very good line.  I honestly think you should try it.

I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2011)

Getting ready to Steam with Hydratherma Naturals Moisture Boost Deep Conditioner.


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 18, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with this product.  It is a really good product and very moisturizing.  I don't know how far down the 'cone' appears in the ingredients, but it is a top notch product and overall a very good line.  I honestly think you should try it.
> 
> I think you'll be pleased.



ITA, it's one of the best!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2011)

baglady215

After reading one thread, I just had to restock on some of my Joico.  (Girl....you know it don't take much)  

So, I got another MTRB and the Intense Hydrator (have you tried that?)  

I got Silk Results for Dry & Coarse Hair and I think something else.

I try to keep K-Pak on Hand as a Staple.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 18, 2011)

KhandiB said:


> Im in too
> 
> I will DC once a week hooded dryer.
> 
> Another really good Moisturizing Conditioner is Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol..* Its the poop*



Haha, this made me


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I sooooo needed to wash/DC last night but sistah was just too tied (tired). I will do it tonight or tomorrow. I have an Ulta coupon that I can use. Thinking of buying Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm but I'm afraid of the -cone (think it's Aminopropyl Dimethicone) it has in it. Does that block moisture? I know I asked this before and got varying responses. Just curious. I do feel as though I'm -cone sensitive.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair -- think you use this and think it's good, right? Does the -cone impact your hair's ability to receive/retain moisture?



divachyk - you didn't ask me but...IMO JMRTB is one of the best moisturizing conditioners out there.  

I'll be doing my hair tomorrow and I plan to DC with BFH Barberry Sage Deep Mask.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 18, 2011)

Brownie518, thx u! I wasn't sure who has used this before but thought I seen IDareT'sHair post about it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divachyk (Mar 18, 2011)

baglady215 and IDareT'sHair and Brownie518...I will pickup Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm 

Do you use this straight or mix it? I am so tired of mixing.
Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @baglady215 and @IDareT'sHair and @Brownie518...I will pickup Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
> 
> *Do you use this straight or mix it? I am so tired of mixing.*
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
divachyk

Naw Girl, You Ain't Got to Mix Nothin'.  I don't buy stuff that has to be Mixederplexed  I buy way too many products to be mixing up stuff.

I want my Stuff to be able to stand on it's own. 

I ain't tryna' add no oils, other conditioners and all that mess to my DC'ers.  (_But...That's just my own Personal Preference tho'_).  

I'm not buying it, if it can't stand on it's own


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @baglady215 and @IDareT'sHair and @Brownie518...I will pickup Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
> 
> Do you use this straight or mix it? I am so tired of mixing.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App



Nah, use it straight up


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi all! Ive been enjoying my Spring Break but in the last week I have DC'ed with Silk Elements MegaSilk (finally got it) I love it! But I have a question! Does anyone know if Silk Elements Mayo Conditioner is protein or not?


----------



## divachyk (Mar 18, 2011)

@IDareT'sHair and @Brownie518 - I'm on a quality product kick because all that mixing is "for the birds" as my mom would say....i.e., pointless! The 2 quality DCs I currently have are Kenra, AE Garlic, samples of BM Beautiful and now Joico MRTB. I'm thinking of purchasing a few others. I will gift my not so quality stash to my dear sister most likely.


----------



## greenbees (Mar 18, 2011)

halee_J said:


> So disappointing when that happens, you have high hopes and then the DC is just  Would you consider going back to a staple for at least 1 DC before trying something else? If I try something and it's whack, I usually wait 1 or 2 DC sessions before I go experimenting again, to avoid a potential setback.



That's a good idea! I co-washed my hair on Wednesday but it might help to go back to ol' faithful (Lekair Cholesterol) and then try out the Silicon Mix next week.


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair and @Brownie518 - I'm on a quality product kick because all that mixing is "for the birds" as my mom would say....i.e., pointless! The 2 quality DCs I currently have are Kenra, AE Garlic, samples of BM Beautiful and now Joico MRTB. I'm thinking of purchasing a few others. I will gift my not so quality stash to my dear sister most likely.



divachyk - The AE and the BM are great! The AE Garlic is a staple for me. The BM would be but the scent just isn't for me. If it came unscented, I'd be all over it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair and @Brownie518 - *I'm on a quality product kick because all that mixing is "for the birds" as my mom would say....i.e., pointless!* The 2 quality DCs I currently have are Kenra, AE Garlic, samples of BM Beautiful and now Joico MRTB. I'm thinking of purchasing a few others. I will gift my not so quality stash to my dear sister most likely.


 
divachyk

You need to get HV Sitrinillah while it is 50% off

Hmp.  I ain't never been a Mixer.  They just need to work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> @divachyk - The AE and the BM are great! The AE Garlic is a staple for me. The BM would be but *the scent just isn't for me. If it came unscented, I'd be all over it*.


 
@Brownie518 @divachyk

IA. I still think BM is excellent. I'd probably buy it if it were on Sale for a good price. (Smell & All)

Diva: Don't sleep on Komaza Intensive & Komaza Olive


----------



## divachyk (Mar 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair - I TOTALLY forgot about the HV sale and the Strinillah is now SOLD OUT. How could I forget this sale. Pooh! How often are the 50% sales? My dh said he'd buy it at full price for me since I'm acting all dramatic like I just experienced a devastation. I'm so bummed.....UGH!

OT: How long do you keep the Joico MRTB in for?


----------



## divachyk (Mar 19, 2011)

O/N DCers....do you wash and sleep in the DC or do you DC on dry hair?


----------



## halee_J (Mar 19, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> Hi all! Ive been enjoying my Spring Break but in the last week I have DC'ed with Silk Elements MegaSilk (finally got it) I love it! But I have a question! Does anyone know if Silk Elements Mayo Conditioner is protein or not?



I haven't tried that conditioner, but genrally I go on how it makes my hair feel i.e. soft = moisture, strong = protein.



divachyk said:


> O/N DCers....do you wash and sleep in the DC or do you DC on dry hair?



I do both, on dry hair if I plan to straighten, on wet usually after henna.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 19, 2011)

DC'ed with ORS replenishing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2011)

divachyk

I steam with Joico MTRB the normal amount of time I steam.  Girl....I don't know how you forgot about Hairveda's Sale?

My Regi is always the same.  It's consistent

CoWash/Co Cleanse
Reconstruct
DC


----------



## divachyk (Mar 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair - I truly have learned the importance of the early bird catches the worm. Most everything was sold out on the website when I checked yesterday. Next time I will put it in my cell phone calendar so that I don't forget.


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 19, 2011)

Last night clarified and DC'd with KeraPro Intense Treatment.  My hair still feels luscious


----------



## divachyk (Mar 19, 2011)

Last night and to the wee hours of this morning I: washed with EQP relaxed shampoo, DC with AOWC and used a new leave-in. Think it's a keeper ---> Silk Elements Moisture Creme Leave-In (think that's the name of it). I then lightly spritzed with Design Essentials H20 and ponytail rollerset. Even my underprocessed sections feel good so far.


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair, I have used the Intense Hydrator.  I liked it, but I like Treatment Balm better so I stuck with that.  Please let me know how you like the Silk Results!

divachyk, I use the Treatment Balm straight up.  I don't mix my DC's with anything.  Like IDare says, I like them to stand on their own.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Mar 19, 2011)

DC'd (no heat) with Silk Elements , then washed & Conditioned with Bain de Terre Keratin


----------



## SailorSuccess (Mar 19, 2011)

DC'd with Replenishing Pak no heat


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 20, 2011)

DCin overnight freshly-as in this morning-relaxed hair with my growth oil ,over Organics hair mayonnaise, over a scalp massage with argan oil and argan oil sealed hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2011)

DC'ed with Komaza Hair Care's Olive Deep Conditioner


----------



## bimtheduck (Mar 20, 2011)

Ive been DCing every week with HH LTR and HE HH, Ive just been too lazy to post the last two weeks. 
That being said Im DCing today with HE HH with a little coconut oil on top. Im going to shampoo after I DC and then air dry with Giovanni Direct leave in.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 20, 2011)

Silk Elements Megasilk gets a lot of head nods. I tried it but it was just so-so for me. I might try it again to see what I get.




bimtheduck said:


> Ive been DCing every week with HH LTR and HE HH, Ive just been too lazy to post the last two weeks.
> That being said Im DCing today with HE HH with a little coconut oil on top. Im going to shampoo after I DC and then air dry with Giovanni Direct leave in.


Do you just mix the two? I have both of these prods and never considered mixing and/or DCing with either.


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2011)

Washed with BF yarrow cleanser bang only/Dc with TW con/rinsed with Argan con/BF leave-in/Sealed with Rice bran & Sesame seed.......



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## janda (Mar 20, 2011)

DCing tonight with heat with a mixture of Mane n Tail, EVOO, EVCO & peppermint EO. I may follow up with Bee Mine Beautiful if necessary.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 21, 2011)

DCing with ORS replenishing. No protein tx today, my hair is still feeling really strong from the henna last week


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cowashed with WEN and now DCing with Joico Treatment Balm


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2011)

Used my Brahmi paste mixed with Taliah Waajid con & Pumpkin seed oil 15min/Rinsed BF/Dc with Argan moisturizing con on length,On scalp Nioxin#8 20min/Sealed with Sesame seed & Argan oil/oiled scalp with brahmi/NC pomade on ends...Very soft full hair...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 23, 2011)

Just finished steaming with YTCarrots hair & scalp mud mask. Upon applying, it's SOOOOO thick and creamy (and kinda oily). Hair is soft, doesn't feel oily but I will see what comes of it when I'm rinsed and air dried. Will report back because this is the first time I've used anything YTCarrots.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I will be DC in a few with some left over DC from last week and I will be adding Giovanni and some Emergencee.....


----------



## divachyk (Mar 23, 2011)

Hair feels so-so although it's still a little damp. Hair is not tangled and feels strong but not lush as I desire. YTCarrots will be phased out as soon as I use it up. Will not repurchase.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 23, 2011)

Got a fresh flat-iron today!! My hair is soooooooo silky and shiny!! It's grown a lot since November (last time I had it down). I moistened my ends with a little coconut oil tonight, not much because I am wearing it down until Sunday and don't want it to be too greasy. I used the Wild Growth Hair Oil night before last. You can really see the difference in your hair when you use natural products/mixes.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 23, 2011)

DC'n again tonight to keep my hair healthy and strong


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 24, 2011)

For anyone that dcs over night how do you wrap your hair or keep your pillows from getting wet?


----------



## Drtondalia (Mar 24, 2011)

mystery29 said:


> For anyone that dcs over night how do you wrap your hair or keep your pillows from getting wet?


 
I sleep with the plastic cap on and put a satin cap over it. I've never gotten my pillows wet. HTH


----------



## gigi2011 (Mar 24, 2011)

Steam dc'd after a henna gloss with Kenra moisturizing conditioner & honey. Great combo but Kenra alone is awesome


----------



## godzchildtoo (Mar 24, 2011)

Yesterday I used Aphogee 2 step for five minutes and then DC'd with Yes To Carrots Hair & Scalp Mask for an hour, no heat.  I needed it after traveling for 11 days...the DCs in India are not all that special.  Actually, they probably are just regular conditioners.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 26, 2011)

I DC'd with BFH Barberry Sage Deep Mask, for 90 minutes under a plastic cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2011)

DC'ed Steamed Last Night with Hairveda Sitrinillah


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 26, 2011)

I dc'd yahhh even though Im not in this challenge yet. Its helping me keep up with my weekly conditioning


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Doing an overnight dc with SE megasilk intensive moisture treatment in olive.


----------



## winona (Mar 27, 2011)

I keep forgetting to post but I have been doing overnight DCs(minimum 1X per week) as I have gotten even more lazier than normal.  I have been using AORM and AOHSR.


----------



## s1b000 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been bad about checking in, but I'm doing the work.  I'm 9 weeks post relaxer so I am doing my DC today to prep for a relaxer with Phyto later this week.  I feel like I'm losing more hair than I should be right now, so I clarified today with Joico, applied K-Pak to my new growth, and am now under the dryer with "steam" and a mix of Alterna Caviar and AE Garlic.  I'll finish up with the Joico cuticle sealer.  I'm looking forward to a length check later this week after I relax as I should now be full APL.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 27, 2011)

DCing right now with SE Megasilk!


----------



## bimtheduck (Mar 27, 2011)

Im DCing today on dry hair with a mixture of HE HH, Mane n' Tail, and Avon moisture intense hair masque. Im going to rinse this out later and shampoo then appy a rinse out conditioner, and air dry with Cantu Shea Butter leave in. I am determined to retain ALL of my growth this year!


----------



## cutenss (Mar 27, 2011)

I clarified, and DC with a mixture of products that I use.  I put them all in one bottle, for easier use.  So it was Aphogee 2 Minute, Roux Porosity Control and Conditioner and GVP Conditioning Balm.  I steamed with it for 20 minutes, then overnight (to lazy to rinse).  Rinsed in a.m., air dried, then sprayed with Aphogee Green Tea Mist, then flat ironed.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 27, 2011)

Today I used my AOWC to get my hair back on course from using a new DC (YTCarrots Hair and Scalp Mask) the other day that my hair did not like. Now that I'm back on track. I'll dabble in some new stuff next go 'round.


----------



## greenbees (Mar 27, 2011)

Today I used Aphogee 2 minute and the Silicon Mix deep conditioner. I'm pleasantly surprised with the silicon mix so far!!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Mar 27, 2011)

Hot oiled with WGO & Macadamia oil/KeraCare sulfate free detangle poo/Use a mixture of Dc because I dont have a lot of any left for 35min/Rinsed with BF Mango Macadamia con/Nioxin #8 con on scalp 3min/BF Desert leave-in/Sealed with Sunflower seed oil...Hair is very soft & very few strands came out...8 braids..silk scarf..off to bed.

*Applied Brahmi oil on my scalp...
*JBCO on my edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am going to co-wash in the morning and then steam Tuesday or Wednesday. I'm using my oils and Shea butter mix, Wild Growth Hair Oil and my coconut!!


----------



## cutenss (Mar 28, 2011)

mystery29 said:


> For anyone that dcs over night how do you wrap your hair or keep your pillows from getting wet?


 
mystery29 I used to use a plastic cap, but now I use Walmart, or any store plactic bag.  I can secure it way better that the caps.  Then I add my Turbie Twist thingy over that.  No wet piloows for me.

HTH


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 28, 2011)

Just finished DCing with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque under my steamer for 25 mins.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 29, 2011)

DC'ed last night (overnight) with AOHSR & ceramide oils (hemp seed, wheat germ, & rice bran oils).  Also massage a homemade peppermint & cayenne mix into my scalp!!!  My head was feeling like a peppermint pattie!  but good for circulation though!


----------



## Used2Bbald (Mar 29, 2011)

choctaw said:


> I deep condition 2x week with henna or amla/maka/brahmi or cassia and use deep conditioner/conditioner to wash out pastes. I will cheer from the sidelines


 

I love it!!!I use Napur which is a mixture of powders once a week and I apply my dc after. I want to purchase some more conditioning powders


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't checked-in in a while. I've been wearing roller sets and they last me a longggg time lol. I did DC last Wed. before I went out of town. I used my beloved AOHSR.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 29, 2011)

Feeling better now, so back on the DC train this week with my trusty ORS replenishing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2011)

Steamed tonight with Komaza Hair Care's Olive DC'ing Treatment


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay so I steamed last night with the Suave Shea Butter conditioner, coconut, jojoba, Grapeseed, and EVOO. My hair is still really straight curly because I got it flat-ironed. This woman asked me today if it was a "curl", after I stopped laughing I told her no. Then she proceeded to ask me for my hair regimen.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 29, 2011)

I DC'd the other day with BFH Ginger Macadamia...


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 29, 2011)

I DC'd again this weekend with KeraPro Intense Treatment.  This weekend coming up,  I will DC with SE Cholesterol mixed with safflower oil


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> I sleep with the plastic cap on and put a satin cap over it. I've never gotten my pillows wet. HTH


 
I did the same as above but I also put a towel over the pillow....


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 31, 2011)

Joining for part 2. I will post a starting pic tomorrow.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just got my Shea butter from FedEx. Whipped up a delicious blend of it with coconut oil, Grapeseed, safflower and jojoba....put it on my hair and skin. Soooooooooooo soft!!!!


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi ladies!

If it's ok - I'm joining today for part 2 of the challenge (through the end, of course) . I DC every week under a heat cap with Lustrasilk's shea butter+mango cholesterol. Under the heat cap as I type this. I will post pics at the end of this month as I am in a PS at the moment.

HHG!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey! I'm also joining for part 2 of this challenge....plan to DC 1x/week with whatever conditioners I have on hand under my soft bonnet dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2011)

Will Steam tonight with Hairveda Sitrinillah


----------



## divachyk (Apr 1, 2011)

Yesterday I steamed with Kenra!


----------



## winona (Apr 1, 2011)

last night dc overnight with amla/maca/coconut milk


----------



## divachyk (Apr 1, 2011)

OT: but I don't want to make a thread about so I prefer to inquire here since we're washing & Dcing frequently. 

For those that air dry, what do you do to (1) keep your ends from air drying hard, coarse, brittle, bushy?? and (2) your new growth moisturized and hydrated?? (Side Note: Glycerin is my friend when it's summer and the humidity and dew point is just right but the weather isn't quite there yet)

ETA: Also, does anyone just apply the daily moisturizer and dry hair steam so to speak??


----------



## mystery29 (Apr 1, 2011)

divachyk what is glycerin and what are the benefits of it?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 1, 2011)

Glycerin is an ingredient contained within certain products.  My favorite glycerin based product is Scurl. Benefits - hydrated hair (ng). A few threads on glycerin.... (for some, its best used in optimum/warmer weather conditions...the threads explain why) 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=485284
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=506509&highlight=glycerin
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=501718&highlight=glycerin


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Its a clash of the argan oil dcs. I dont know rather I should use my trusty con argan oil intensive treatment or try either the one n only argan oil restorative mask or the one n only argan oil hydrating mask.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 2, 2011)

DCed today with a mix of ORS and MHC honey hair mask


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2011)

divachyk said:


> OT: but I don't want to make a thread about so I prefer to inquire here since we're washing & Dcing frequently.
> 
> For those that air dry, what do you do to (1) keep your ends from air drying hard, coarse, brittle, bushy?? and (2) your new growth moisturized and hydrated?? (Side Note: Glycerin is my friend when it's summer and the humidity and dew point is just right but the weather isn't quite there yet)
> 
> ETA: Also, does anyone just apply the daily moisturizer and dry hair steam so to speak??



divachyk Hi! I air dry on the regular...To prevent hard hair..I use a moisturizing leave-in,ceramide oil,pomade or hair butter on length (pomade especially ends) hair drys nice soft & isn't weighed down..Put my hair in braids,twists,cover with silk scarf nightly..

*Trail & Error- I've learned how much of each product to use..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 2, 2011)

My Shea butter mix is sooo good!! People keep asking me about my hair and what I put on it. It's only been 2 days and I've been approached by 6 people!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll DC with my BFH Custom DC later tonight. If I don't have enough to cover my head, I'll add some of Claudie's Deep Moisture to it.


----------



## RelaxednNapulous (Apr 3, 2011)

DCed overnight with Alter Ego Energizing & Rebalancing creme. It's usually a miracle, but lately my hair is tangling a lot and, for the first time, at the roots. I can't tell which is the root and which is the end of the loop of hair. 

Not sure why I've had such a problem lately. I tried to loosen by adding water and even some Knot Today a friend sent me last week, but still lost a ton of hair. I'm not sure if I just under-processed, I started self-silkening last summer. Loving the pencil width waves in the back, but tangles are worst just above my ears. I started swimming, but don't get my hair wet. 

I've been putting my hair in quick buns for years with no problem (detangling the first day, but not after). Last night, when I took them down to shampoo, I found 2 dreads. Yikes!  

Hair feels ok today, after rollersetting. But I'm a little freaked over how badly it tangled and how much hair came out.

Sent from my MB300 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 3, 2011)

been dcin with Lustrasilk Organic Cholesterol...liking it so far...

water(aqua),stearmidopopyl,dimethylamine,stearyl alcohol,cetyl alcohol,*argania spinosa kernel oil,carrot(daucus carota sativa) seed oil,rosemary (rosmarinus officinalis) leaf oil,juglans nigra (black walnut) leaf extract*, cholesterol,aloe vera(aloe barbadensis extract,chamomilla recruita extract, indian hemp extract,fragrance,vitamin e, methyl & propyl paraben,phosphoric acid,dmdm,disodium edta,yellow 5 &6.

ETA: Im in for the second round!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Apr 3, 2011)

Using one n only argan oil restorative mask. I'm not too sure how I feel about this one yet. It has no slip. I had to soak my hair in water to detangle. Maybe i can put it in a jar and add some oils to it. just going to let it sit for a few hours and hope that the end result is good.


----------



## greenbees (Apr 3, 2011)

Yesterday I deep conditioned with my JessiCurl Weekly Deep Treatment. My hair is butta!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Apr 3, 2011)

Dc my bang with One n Only Argan Moisturizing con..Applied Shea Moisture on top/back in rollers....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 3, 2011)

DCing on dry hair with the last of my Aveda Brilliant Conditioner


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 3, 2011)

Lita said:


> Dc my bang with One n Only Argan Moisturizing con..Applied Shea Moisture on top/back in rollers....
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita - do you use the One n Only Argan regularly? How does that work for you? I've been looking at this one...


----------



## Lita (Apr 3, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita - do you use the One n Only Argan regularly? How does that work for you? I've been looking at this one...



Brownie518 I like it (Moisturizing con) it has great slip..I think it works well as a lite treatment/overnight...(IT WORKS WONDERS AS A RINSE)

*I dont use it to often/ I use it for a quick fix...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 3, 2011)

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 I like it (Moisturizing con) it has great slip..I think it works well as a lite treatment/overnight...
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks, Lita! I'm gonna get some next time I go to Sally's.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 3, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks, Lita! I'm gonna get some next time I go to Sally's.



I don't think you'll be disappointed...


----------



## winona (Apr 3, 2011)

Steamed today for the 1st time in a while.  
Oiled hair last night with Ojon Restorative Mask 
Today steamed for 25min with WDT


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 4, 2011)

Prepoo'd with Oyin Honey Hemp Condish & JBCO.
Then DC'd with Shea Butter Cholesterol & Olive Oil. 
My hair felt so nice and soft.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey ladies, part 2 of this challenge is finally up let's head on over


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 4, 2011)

Purchased a jar of ORS Mayo since I wasnt sure if SE Mayo was really protein or not. Cant wait to use it this weekend. My cut is growing out beautifully and my hair still felt thick even after my relaxer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2011)

Will Deep Condition tomorrow under Dryer with Cathy Howse UBH Deep Conditioner.

Will follow up with a Moisturizing Conditioning Rinse.  Either HV Moist 24/7 or something equally moisturizing.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 7, 2011)

Will add to part 2.....


----------



## bimtheduck (Apr 7, 2011)

Last Saturday I pre pooed with wheat germ oil, clarified w Kenra, did a protein treatment with aphogee 2 min, DCed with Silk Elements mega silk moisturizing treatment overnight, and then did a rinse with Roux porosity control.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 7, 2011)

Co-washed with Hello Hydration this morning and applied my coconut oil blend and Shea butter mixture.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 11, 2011)

I washed, and I am now DC with a mixture of Aphogee 2 Minute, Roux Porosity Control and Conditioner and GVP Conditioning Balm, then sprayed with Aphogee Green Tea Mist.  I am now sitting with a Walmart bag on my head.  I don't feel like steaming at the moment.  I will rinse later on tonight.


----------

